# III time driveler #16



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm going to lay low for a lil while , lots of chiefs in here this morning


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Mustard!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to lay low for a lil while , lots of chiefs in here this morning



Is "da man" trying to keep you down?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to lay low for a lil while , lots of chiefs in here this morning



Cheeeken...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard!!!!



Stains


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is "da man" trying to keep you down?



That other thread did not go like i was thinkin.  I will let it go with that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

Mornin Mudro  

Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.

Anyway, skipped my medication last night, because I started to suspect that maybe some of it was the cause since I felt great and all of a sudden this hit me after my meds were taken in the am. The only thing I took last night was 600 mg Ibuprofen they prescribed for the inflammation around my heart, several hrs. later it started to clear up and I could breathe freely again. 

I had taken 2 different antibiotics, prescribed for 2 different symptoms from different Dr's, maybe that was it...I don't know. Not taking them together again until I find out.

I'm starting to get a little PO'd, going from feeling fantastic to a full release from Cardiologist to 911 ambulance rides back to the ER, then getting released and feeling fine again to can't get out of bed and can't breathe without pain... what's going on???? 


Btw, I feel perfectly fine today, doesn't make sense. I read up on Pulmonary Embolism and the symptoms were almost identical, although it said they are difficult to diagnose.

Bama, are you around??? Dr's office may not call me back until this afternoon


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.
> 
> ...



Dang Jeff, yeah i would def. not take them like you said esp. if you think that may be triggering it , but i'm not a doctor... well not human doctor anyways.. Sorry to hear that you are still having prob. and pray they figure it out soon. Hang in there buddy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.
> 
> ...



Never mix dr's and meds unless both dr's ok it. Hope you get it all straightened out soon JC.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard!!!!




So?  I still don't have a sausage biscuit.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheeeken...



Chicken biscuit?   




mudracing101 said:


>



You're so cute when you're playin all innocent.     





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.
> 
> ...




Tell them to send you for some kind of spiral lung scan or something like that. I had one of those funky little blood clots go to my lungs after a knee surgery and it WAS NOT PLEASANT.  Two months of Lovenox injections and lots of follow-up and it finally dissolved. 

Jeff, this is your life man, DO NOT TAKE "WE DON'T KNOW" for an answer. 

Lots of hugs and  coming your way.  We love ya and want you well too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Chicken biscuit?
> :



Now you done made me hungry...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>









Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.
> 
> ...



Dang Jeff. I'm sorry to hear this. I know it's very frustrating. I hope you can get all fixed up REAL soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> you're so cute when you're playin all innocent.





mrs. Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tell them to send you for some kind of spiral lung scan or something like that. I had one of those funky little blood clots go to my lungs after a knee surgery and it WAS NOT PLEASANT.  Two months of Lovenox injections and lots of follow-up and it finally dissolved.
> 
> Jeff, this is your life man, DO NOT TAKE "WE DON'T KNOW" for an answer.
> 
> Lots of hugs and  coming your way.  We love ya and want you well too.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Jeff. I'm sorry to hear this. I know it's very frustrating. I hope you can get all fixed up REAL soon.



This


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Had to run Hayley to school after she missed the bus, so I missed replies in the last thread. 

Mud- 32" by 11 1/2" (I sure hope I got that right )

MrsH22- I love, love, LOVE the way you said Ah Morgan


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to lay low for a lil while , lots of chiefs in here this morning


 can't handle the grouches form of pickin, huh?


mudracing101 said:


> That other thread did not go like i was thinkin.  I will let it go with that.





mudracing101 said:


>


Aaaawwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.
> 
> ...


  Dang Chief!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


>









turtlebug said:


> You're so cute when you're playin all innocent.
> 
> 
> _*Ain't he though?!?!?*_
> ...


 What she said!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

I hate this place today. 

I need to be out looking for a fired up gobbler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't handle the grouches form of pickin, huh?
> Sure i can, just playing pretty.
> 
> Aaaawwwww
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey, the way i see it, String music owes me a thankyou. With one werd i had his post completelly cleaned up Now its not my fault all the other idjits have went back and messed it all up again Your welcome String.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang Jeff, yeah i would def. not take them like you said esp. if you think that may be triggering it , but i'm not a doctor... well not human doctor anyways.. Sorry to hear that you are still having prob. and pray they figure it out soon. Hang in there buddy





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never mix dr's and meds unless both dr's ok it. Hope you get it all straightened out soon JC.





turtlebug said:


> So?  I still don't have a sausage biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it y'all.....I've had enough of these drugs and being stuck like a pin cushion. I'll do what it takes to get better, but it's getting frustrating. I didn't have a single prescription drug in this house for me prior to all of this, now I've got 7....I don't like it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> Called my DR's office this morning and waiting for them to call me back  had another bad episode yesterday. Didn't feel heart related though, it felt more Pulmonary (lung). Hurt real bad on my right lung with every breath I took for hrs. It just came out of nowhere after I had gotten off of here yesterday. I was feeling fantastic up until about noon when it started, wasn't doing anything strenuous either. Talking on the phone.
> 
> ...



Why you want to be so complicated, bro? 
 First off, a PE is usually a continuous bad chest pain in the mid sternal to left chest. Rarely on the right. The fact that it hurts when you breathe makes me suspect scar tissue formation or some pulmonary effusion in your right chest space. Effusion is fluid and can irritate the lining of the lung.
I am just speculating, Jeff. So, your cardiologist's advice and treatment are highly recommmended over a winderlicker in a lounge chair on top of the shortbus.
While i am perfectly at home discussing my program and surgeons, i don't know anyone at that one now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Better heed the doctor's advise there Jeffro!      Don't need no blood clots working their way thru the lungs!     Hope it's just the meds.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Take it easy and get well soon Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why you want to be so complicated, bro?
> First off, a PE is usually a continuous bad chest pain in the mid sternal to left chest. Rarely on the right. The fact that it hurts when you breathe makes me suspect scar tissue formation or some pulmonary effusion in your right chest space. Effusion is fluid and can irritate the lining of the lung.
> I am just speculating, Jeff. So, your cardiologist's advice and treatment are highly recommmended over a winderlicker in a lounge chair on top of the shortbus.
> While i am perfectly at home discussing my program and surgeons, i don't know anyone at that one now.



I hear ya Robert, but it's kind of difficult when you go from feeling like a new man to a sickly weakling struggling to even walk and breathe. I've been released by my Cardiologist to normal regular activity, other than _HEAVY_ lifting to passing out and being rushed to the hospital in an ambulance on a 911 call to being released again to all of a sudden not being able to get up and walk again unassisted because of the pain in one of my lungs with every breath I took. To feeling perfectly fine again today 

Both of my Dr's office have called me back My Cardio office said none of this is all that unusual after bypass surgery.... Wow!!! That makes me feel better 

And my personal Dr's office is checking to see if both antibiotics can be taken together. I've got follow-ups with both of them in the next few days anyway 

I'm doing everything they've told me I could do is all....

Anyway, I'm thinking it's just gonna take a little more time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, the way i see it, String music owes me a thankyou. With one werd i had his post completelly cleaned up Now its not my fault all the other idjits have went back and messed it all up again Your welcome String.


_really?_









Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it y'all.....I've had enough of these drugs and being stuck like a pin cushion. I'll do what it takes to get better, but it's getting frustrating. I didn't have a single prescription drug in this house for me prior to all of this, now I've got 7....I don't like it!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Both of my Dr's office have called me back My Cardio office said none of this is all that unusual after bypass surgery.... Wow!!! That makes me feel better
> 
> And my personal Dr's office is checking to see if both antibiotics can be taken together. I've got follow-ups with both of them in the next few days anyway
> 
> ...


 Good Deal!
BUT!  I will give you this, you are even MORE impatient than I am, and I thought *I* was bad about it!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya Robert, but it's kind of difficult when you go from feeling like a new man to a sickly weakling struggling to even walk and breathe. I've been released by my Cardiologist to normal regular activity, other than _HEAVY_ lifting to passing out and being rushed to the hospital in an ambulance on a 911 call to being released again to all of a sudden not being able to get up and walk again unassisted because of the pain in one of my lungs with every breath I took. To feeling perfectly fine again today
> 
> Both of my Dr's office have called me back My Cardio office said none of this is all that unusual after bypass surgery.... Wow!!! That makes me feel better
> 
> ...



So you figerd it out finally, huh. Ain't like you had a manicure ya know. Learn to take it easy for a spell bro.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why you want to be so complicated, bro?
> First off, a PE is usually a continuous bad chest pain in the mid sternal to left chest. Rarely on the right. The fact that it hurts when you breathe makes me suspect scar tissue formation or some pulmonary effusion in your right chest space. Effusion is fluid and can irritate the lining of the lung.
> I am just speculating, Jeff. So, your cardiologist's advice and treatment are highly recommmended over a winderlicker in a lounge chair on top of the shortbus.
> While i am perfectly at home discussing my program and surgeons, i don't know anyone at that one now.





Yeah, what he said.  

 






Hi Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _really?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHHH....so now the truth comes out MISS MAMAHEN  



Hornet22 said:


> So you figerd it out finally, huh. Ain't like you had a manicure ya know. Learn to take it easy for a spell bro.



I reckon!!! But there's grass to be cut!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll be good.....y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OHHHHH....so now the truth comes out MISS MAMAHEN
> I reckon!!! But there's grass to be cut!!!



I hate to tell ya, but we're a LOT closer to YOU than that grass...... I'm juss sayin......... 


Jeff C. said:


> I'll be good.....y'all have a great day!!!


 You'd best be!


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to lay low for a lil while , lots of chiefs in here this morning



meh


----------



## Self! (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why you want to be so complicated, bro?
> First off, a PE is usually a continuous bad chest pain in the mid sternal to left chest. Rarely on the right. The fact that it hurts when you breathe makes me suspect scar tissue formation or some pulmonary effusion in your right chest space. Effusion is fluid and can irritate the lining of the lung.
> I am just speculating, Jeff. So, your cardiologist's advice and treatment are highly recommmended over a winderlicker in a lounge chair on top of the shortbus.
> While i am perfectly at home discussing my program and surgeons, i don't know anyone at that one now.





How can a feller so smart be out smarted by deer and pesky birds?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Whatever happened to that idjit called slowrollin???


----------



## Self! (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Whatever happened to that idjit called slowrollin???





He kicks for Alabama now!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> When I hear people say ROLL TIDE! It's like music to my ears





See, I knew you'd come around.    













So what's for lunch?


----------



## Self! (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> See, I knew you'd come around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Geico heard ill be driving soon so they sent out an agent...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope the bus never breaks down and we have to walk.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Geico heard ill be driving soon so they sent out an agent...



Roh Ruh...better get Maaco!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeeeauuupp!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Left over grilled bergers from last night and french fries


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Been good knowing y'all...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

I just broke one of my pinky toes! The worst part of it, is I did it on a box I just set down....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, purty lady! 


Otis said:


> How can a feller so smart be out smarted by deer and pesky birds?


I quit stopping by the liquor store before algebra class in high school. After that, the authentic frontier gibberish the teacher was saying made sense. 


Les Miles said:


> Been good knowing y'all...


What did you do in the Sports Forum THIS time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Been good knowing y'all...



he may like pank. ya neva know.


----------



## huntinstuff (Apr 5, 2012)

How goes it all my drivelers?!?!? Yall doing alright today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just broke one of my pinky toes! The worst part of it, is I did it on a box I just set down....



Which one?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What did you do in the Sports Forum THIS time?



Nuthin'... 

Much worse  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6846873&postcount=57


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Left over grilled bergers from last night and french fries


 Salisburysteak, corn & mashed taters & gravy 


Les Miles said:


> Been good knowing y'all...


 who'd you 'fend this time?????


Sugar Plum said:


> I just broke one of my pinky toes! The worst part of it, is I did it on a box I just set down....


 ouch!


huntinstuff said:


> How goes it all my drivelers?!?!? Yall doing alright today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nuthin'...
> 
> Much worse  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6846873&postcount=57



How many licks with a tomahawk will it take to get to the ooey gooey center of Les Mile's brain? 
Place your bets!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Roh Ruh...better get Maaco!





Sugar Plum said:


> I just broke one of my pinky toes! The worst part of it, is I did it on a box I just set down....


I knew a girl who took her pinky toe nail slap off when she hit a door with it. I mean that sucker just flew off of there .... weird.


huntinstuff said:


> How goes it all my drivelers?!?!? Yall doing alright today?



Great, you?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nuthin'...
> 
> Much worse  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6846873&postcount=57


 you're deadmeat man..........................















_*Dead Man Walking...........
I can't watch.......... 
*_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How many licks with a tomahawk will it take to get to the ooey gooey center of Les Mile's brain?
> Place your bets!!!








 well, ya gotta figure he's awfully hard headed........... 


slip said:


> Great, you?


 Heellllooooo Moppett................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Which one?



My left one  Dang foot is huge now



Keebs said:


> ouch!



Yeah....Rob keeps laughin' cause I put the box down, left the room, came back and WHAM



slip said:


> I knew a girl who took her pinky toe nail slap off when she hit a door with it. I mean that sucker just flew off of there .... weird.



Whoa! That's nuts! I hit the box so hard, I looked down to make sure my toe was still attached


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're deadmeat man..........................
> _*Dead Man Walking...........
> I can't watch..........
> *_



I can


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're deadmeat man..........................
> 
> _*Dead Man Walking...........
> I can't watch..........
> *_



The silence before the reckoning is the worst part. He's probably off sharpening his 'hawk right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

I`m gonna kill him!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm betting it won't take much to get to the gooey center!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna kill him!



We'll need pics, Sir.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My left one  Dang foot is huge now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it will go well with that hammer toe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We'll need pics, Sir.





Don`t be "sirrin` " me!!


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, ya gotta figure he's awfully hard headed...........
> 
> Heellllooooo Moppett................


Hey Keebs.


Sugar Plum said:


> My left one  Dang foot is huge now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang.


Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna kill him!



Yeah i agree, we're gunna need pics ...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Storms are coming. The captain has got to go check on da boat! 

Be back later.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be "sirrin` " me!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be "sirrin` " me!!


 yes sir, sir! we need a "saluting" smiley!


Les Miles said:


> Storms are coming. The captain has got to go check on da boat!
> 
> Be back later.


 watch behind ya................... and beside ya............... and heck, keep an eye out .......................


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





Git back here!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Git back here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





You wimmen done and ruuuurnt the bad mood I had goin`. Hope ya`ll are satisfied...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You wimmen done and ruuuurnt the bad mood I had goin`. Hope ya`ll are satisfied...




Nic, you know it's impossible for us to be truly satisfied....

But I'm glad I could help. Gonna go watch a movie while waiting for the swelling to go down.




PS- Matty posted this very funny pic on my FB


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nic, you know it's impossible for us to be truly satisfied....
> 
> But I'm glad I could help. Gonna go watch a movie while waiting for the swelling to go down.



Prop your foot up high on some pillows and put ice on it.
Your shoe won't fit for another week anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nic, you know it's impossible for us to be truly satisfied....
> 
> But I'm glad I could help. Gonna go watch a movie while waiting for the swelling to go down.
> 
> ...




Bless yore heart. That hurts, don`t it. Maybe it ain`t broke.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nic, you know it's impossible for us to be truly satisfied....
> 
> But I'm glad I could help. Gonna go watch a movie while waiting for the swelling to go down.
> 
> ...


My...what hairy feet you have!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Prop your foot up high on some pillows and put ice on it.
> Your shoe won't fit for another week anyway.



Got it iced and up. Took a painkiller, too  



Nicodemus said:


> Bless yore heart. That hurts, don`t it. Maybe it ain`t broke.



Oh, I'm a pro at this, Nic....been a while, but this makes number 5.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> My...what hairy feet you have!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got it iced and up. Took a painkiller, too
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm a pro at this, Nic....been a while, but this makes number 5.



I don't know...but if this were # 5, I'd probably learn to put shoes on or lift my feet up!


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Geico heard ill be driving soon so they sent out an agent...



I'm so hijacking this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be "sirrin` " me!!




Says the sir with pink nails.  



boneboy96 said:


> I don't know...but if this were # 5, I'd probably learn to put shoes on or lift my feet up!



Or quit kicking so hard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Been good knowing y'all...


What you do now?


huntinstuff said:


> How goes it all my drivelers?!?!? Yall doing alright today?





Les Miles said:


> Nuthin'...
> 
> Much worse  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6846873&postcount=57


 They were lime green at keebs fest 


Keebs said:


> Salisburysteak, corn & mashed taters & gravy
> 
> who'd you 'fend this time?????
> 
> ouch!


Micro meals again


Sugar Plum said:


> Nic, you know it's impossible for us to be truly satisfied....
> 
> But I'm glad I could help. Gonna go watch a movie while waiting for the swelling to go down.
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> My...what hairy feet you have!





boneboy96 said:


> I don't know...but if this were # 5, I'd probably learn to put shoes on or lift my feet up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm thinking an oven baked rack o ribs might make a decent supper. No, Bubbette will not be cooking them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Now Plum, don`t throw me in with all these boys laffin` at your ailments. I really do hate it for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking an oven baked rack o ribs might make a decent supper. No, Bubbette will not be cooking them.



I grilled ribs , sweet corn, sausage and taters Sunday afternoon and mmmmmmmmmmmm they were good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I don't know...but if this were # 5, I'd probably learn to put shoes on or lift my feet up!



That's over a span of the last 15 years. And yes, I normally wear shoes ALL the time because of this very reason. But recently, it's been hot, so I ditched them. Serves me right 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Says the sir with pink nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Or quit kicking so hard.



You should seen how far I threw the box after I kicked it 



Nicodemus said:


> Now Plum, don`t throw me in with all these boys laffin` at your ailments. I really do hate it for you!



 Thanks, Nic!


Anyone wanna come play house with me tomorrow? Rob's got a 10 hour round trip to FL to drop Hayley off. I'm not quite sure how I'll hop around with babies in my arms 

I'll even feed ya!!


If I can put some weight on my heel tomorrow, I'll try wearing the boot they gave me for my ankle. It kept everything pretty immobilized. But right now, I can't put weight on it. I just tried !!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's over a span of the last 15 years. And yes, I normally wear shoes ALL the time because of this very reason. But recently, it's been hot, so I ditched them. Serves me right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Micro meals again


 yes!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking an oven baked rack o ribs might make a decent supper. No, Bubbette will not be cooking them.


drool, slobber, slobber....................


Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone wanna come play house with me tomorrow? Rob's got a 10 hour round trip to FL to drop Hayley off. I'm not quite sure how I'll hop around with babies in my arms
> 
> I'll even feed ya!!


well snap, if the coworker weren't gonna be out, I'd come help ya, wait, I think Mud has some days banked up, he's realllll good help around the house..................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



What time ya wanna come over? 



Keebs said:


> well snap, if the coworker weren't gonna be out, I'd come help ya, wait, I think Mud has some days banked up, he's realllll good help around the house..................





Heck, he can even play with Rob's Jeep! He'll be taking the minivan down


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking an oven baked rack o ribs might make a decent supper. No, Bubbette will not be cooking them.



But but but.... 



Well that was a nice lunch with Fishbait, Mini-Me and Parents-O-Fishbait. 

Fried chicken, mashed taters, turnip greens, butter beans and peach cobbler with a smidge of vanilla ice cream.   


Dear God I need a nap.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But but but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That done made me hungry again!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What time ya wanna come over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time is Rob leavin  Play with the jeep too,,.. i'll be early


turtlebug said:


> But but but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love me some fried chicken, taters and turnip greens


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But but but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds a whole lot better than a lean cuisine in the microwave, don't it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What time is Rob leavin  Play with the jeep too,,.. i'll be early



He's leaving at 7. I'll make sure to get up and dressed early


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's leaving at 7. I'll make sure to get up and dressed early



You dont have to get dressed on my account


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That done made me hungry again!!



They had plenty left. $5.99 AYCU 

I just ate a teeny bit of each but I can still hear my arteries clogging. 





mudracing101 said:


> Love me some fried chicken, taters and turnip greens




I'll cook ya some turnips.  

Bait won't eat em and I love turnips, collards and all the green stuff. I just hate to cook em and waste so many. 




rhbama3 said:


> That sounds a whole lot better than a lean cuisine in the microwave, don't it?



Baby, you make a .99 Totino's pizza look sexy. 


Little does the family know they're eating popcorn and sammiches tonight.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont have to get dressed on my account






Well, Emily has been kinda "grabby" lately, so I'll get dressed


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> They had plenty left. $5.99 AYCU
> 
> I just ate a teeny bit of each but I can still hear my arteries clogging.
> 
> ...



Same here. The girls won't touch a salad or greens. Thats why i usually just get them at the cafeteria or a restaurant.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> They had plenty left. $5.99 AYCU
> 
> I just ate a teeny bit of each but I can still hear my arteries clogging.
> 
> ...


I love turnips and collards

Just let me know when


Sugar Plum said:


> Well, Emily has been kinda "grabby" lately, so I'll get dressed



If you insist


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bait won't eat em and I love turnips, collards and all the green stuff. I just hate to cook em and waste so many.


Tbugsy, the key to that is fix a big ol mess, then freeze in small portions, enough for you maybe two meals, pop'em out when you have something you wanna eat them with & "wah-lah" you have your greens!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tbugsy, the key to that is fix a big ol mess, then freeze in small portions, enough for you maybe two meals, pop'em out when you have something you wanna eat them with & "wah-lah" you have your greens!



Hey, if she want to cook a big mess of greens and then have me over , thats fine with me . Till then nip it


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tbugsy, the key to that is fix a big ol mess, then freeze in small portions, enough for you maybe two meals, pop'em out when you have something you wanna eat them with & "wah-lah" you have your greens!





Cooked greens taste even better when done like that. Especially when cooked with enough smoked hog jowl to kill a common man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

It aint even 3 yet and i'm so thirsty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Cooked greens taste even better when done like that. Especially when cooked with enough smoked hog jowl to kill a common man.



You know you asked me bout our rooster the other day,  i'll have to get you some pics them spurs are HUGE.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It aint even 3 yet and i'm so thirsty.



Ditto on dat bro


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ditto on dat bro


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

My weather radio just alarmed. Thought i heard echols and Brooks county. Be careful, Bugsy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You know you asked me bout our rooster the other day,  i'll have to get you some pics them spurs are HUGE.





One of his brothers, Romeo, has good size spurs, but their other brother, Achilles, has spurs that are probably over 3 inches long. He really does almost trip over em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My weather radio just alarmed. Thought i heard echols and Brooks county. Be careful, Bugsy!



Nevermind. Bubbette said it was a t'storm watch for most of sw ga till 10pm tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> One of his brothers, Romeo, has good size spurs, but their other brother, Achilles, has spurs that are probably over 3 inches long. He really does almost trip over em.



I'll get a pic but he's done got so big he can barely run across the yard, well he doesnt run he waddells


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mornin folks. Just stopping by to say howdy before I get ready for work. They have moved me out of the cell pods to a computer job.   I will be processing intakes, releases, banking, bonding etc. I think i will like that a whole lot more than the babbysitting routine. Glad I kept my computer skills sharp. 

Somebody say greens. Bugsy you can cook greens for me anytime. 

Sam and I love them but the wife hates them. My mother in law will cook us a big batch and we will freeze and eat as we can.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nevermind. Bubbette said it was a t'storm watch for most of sw ga till 10pm tonight.



I hope the wind doesnt get up bad again like tuesday and i'm out there picking up whole limbs instead of working on the porch


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Just stopping by to say howdy before I get ready for work. They have moved me out of the cell pods to a computer job.   I will be processing intakes, releases, banking, bonding etc. I think i will like that a whole lot more than the babbysitting routine. Glad I kept my computer skills sharp.
> 
> Somebody say greens. Bugsy you can cook greens for me anytime.
> 
> Sam and I love them but the wife hates them. My mother in law will cook us a big batch and we will freeze and eat as we can.



Evenin Sterlo


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if she want to cook a big mess of greens and then have me over , thats fine with me . Till then nip it


 go back & read, it was for HER, not when you were around, if you were gonna be around I would have told her to cook it in a bottomless pot!


Nicodemus said:


> Cooked greens taste even better when done like that. Especially when cooked with enough smoked hog jowl to kill a common man.


 that's right!


mudracing101 said:


> It aint even 3 yet and i'm so thirsty.





Hornet22 said:


> Ditto on dat bro


 well hi there.............. 


rhbama3 said:


> Nevermind. Bubbette said it was a t'storm watch for most of sw ga till 10pm tonight.


 I don't get worried until Miguel starts blowing up my phone with texts to be on the look out!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Just stopping by to say howdy before I get ready for work. They have moved me out of the cell pods to a computer job.   I will be processing intakes, releases, banking, bonding etc. I think i will like that a whole lot more than the babbysitting routine. Glad I kept my computer skills sharp.
> 
> Somebody say greens. Bugsy you can cook greens for me anytime.
> 
> Sam and I love them but the wife hates them. My mother in law will cook us a big batch and we will freeze and eat as we can.


 NEIL!!  Congrats on the change, good for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> go back & read, it was for HER, not when you were around, if you were gonna be around I would have told her to cook it in a bottomless pot!
> 
> that's right!
> 
> ...


oh, ok then


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> oh, ok then


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 5, 2012)

Blah


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope the wind doesnt get up bad again like tuesday and i'm out there picking up whole limbs instead of working on the porch



I thought you was going to baby sit for broken toe babe?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's over a span of the last 15 years. And yes, I normally wear shoes ALL the time because of this very reason. But recently, it's been hot, so I ditched them. Serves me right
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> drool, slobber, slobber....................
> ...





Sugar Plum said:


> What time ya wanna come over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> What time is Rob leavin  Play with the jeep too,,.. i'll be early
> 
> 
> Love me some fried chicken, taters and turnip greens





Sugar Plum said:


> He's leaving at 7. I'll make sure to get up and dressed early





mudracing101 said:


> You dont have to get dressed on my account



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> My thoughts exactly!



If I wasn't carrying around all this extra baby-havin' weight, I wouldn't be in such a hurry to cover it up


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you was going to baby sit for broken toe babe?


So much to do so lil time


Sugar Plum said:


> If I wasn't carrying around all this extra baby-havin' weight, I wouldn't be in such a hurry to cover it up





Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If I wasn't carrying around all this extra baby-havin' weight, I wouldn't be in such a hurry to cover it up



Oh pshawww......girl you be fine. 

What have you done to your foot now ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Cant get past level 20 on Zomblower


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Still here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still here



You better not ever let me hear you dis mustard again


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You better not ever let me hear you dis mustard again



So.... would you rather go fishing for tripletail or eat some mustard? 

You can only choose one. So choose carefully.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So.... would you rather go fishing for tripletail or eat some mustard?
> 
> You can only choose one. So choose carefully.



Nobody ever said you had to choose one till now , you cant tell me that some mustard spread on those buns wouldnt be great. nom.nom.nom


----------



## Self! (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So.... would you rather lose to Alabama or  Georgia Tech?




 Dangit man.......how many games will it be this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nobody ever said you had to choose one till now , you cant tell me that some mustard spread on those buns wouldnt be great. nom.nom.nom



So which one will it be?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nobody ever said you had to choose one till now , you cant tell me that some mustard spread on those buns wouldnt be great. nom.nom.nom



I bleve honey or syrup on those buns would be best, just sayin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So which one will it be?



Nope, wont choose i want my fishing and mustard too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I bleve honey or syrup on those buns would be best, just sayin



I think any thing would go good on those buns


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits



Hey call me what you want, just call me when its time to go fishing


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

40 more post and I'll hit the 10,000 mark


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 40 more post and I'll hit the 10,000 mark



I've had more posts than that deleted.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh pshawww......girl you be fine.
> 
> What have you done to your foot now ?



Aw, shucks Neil 

I kicked a stupid box I set down on the floor a few minutes earlier. Broke my pinkie toe.



mudracing101 said:


> I think any thing would go good on those buns



I like Nutella


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Plum, if that toe needs amputatin`, you just holler, you hear?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Plum, if that toe needs amputatin`, you just holler, you hear?



Nick, if I ever need anything amputated, you would MOST definitely be the first person I called! No way anyone has a blade sharper than yours!! 

I think the toe will mend up in a week or so. Oh!! Dangit.....we're going out of town for Easter!! Why did this have to happen now??


GRRRRRR.....stupid box......stupid Plum........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nick, if I ever need anything amputated, you would MOST definitely be the first person I called! No way anyone has a blade sharper than yours!!
> 
> I think the toe will mend up in a week or so. Oh!! Dangit.....we're going out of town for Easter!! Why did this have to happen now??
> 
> ...



I can snatch it real fast and prob. get it straight again


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I can snatch it real fast and prob. get it straight again


 Quit torturing our Sugar Plum!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nick, if I ever need anything amputated, you would MOST definitely be the first person I called! No way anyone has a blade sharper than yours!!
> 
> I think the toe will mend up in a week or so. Oh!! Dangit.....we're going out of town for Easter!! Why did this have to happen now??
> 
> ...





Dr. Nick at your service. Efficient, smooth, painless...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dr. Nick at your service. Efficient, smooth, painless...



Is that viper red finger nail polish?.. Trouble with the cap sticking again


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I can snatch it real fast and prob. get it straight again











Keebs said:


> Quit torturing our Sugar Plum!





You tell him!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that viper red finger nail polish?.. Trouble with the cap sticking again


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dr. Nick at your service. Efficient, smooth, painless...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Mud, you 'bout ready to head out?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





You gonna love the anetas...anistasi...  .. that stuff what puts you too sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, you 'bout ready to head out?!?!





Nicodemus said:


> You gonna love the anetas...anistasi...  .. that stuff what puts you too sleep.



Yes i am , lets go Keebs and meet Nic for a lil sip of that juice


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i am , lets go Keebs and meet Nic for a lil sip of that juice


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna love the anetas...anistasi...  .. that stuff what puts you too sleep.



Oh my! Can I just have lots of that stuff, and skip the cutting?? That stuff looks GOOOOOOOOOOD!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh my! Can I just have lots of that stuff, and skip the cutting?? That stuff looks GOOOOOOOOOOD!!





Depends on the condition of that toe. Just relax, it`s gonna be alright. Look at that picture of me holdin` that rattlesnake in the other thread. See how steady my hands are? 

Trust me...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on the condition of that toe. Just relax, it`s gonna be alright. Look at that picture of me holdin` that rattlesnake in the other thread. See how steady my hands are?
> 
> Trust me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Well? Did you get checked out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi



Hey Plum...do you know CPR? Maybe I could come over 



rhbama3 said:


> Well? Did you get checked out?



Yessir, I reckon!!! Talked to the nurse on staff @ Cardiologist's office. She told me that the issues I'm having are NOT that uncommon after bypass surgery or other significant invasive surgeries. Also that my body is not only adjusting to the trauma from that, but it's also having to adjust to all these meds too.

My PCP's nurse called and told me to quit the antibiotic they gave me...no need for 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh well!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

I am soooooo on Mini-Me's poop list.  


The ex's parents have been pitching a fit to see her. The feeling is not mutual, for good reason. 

I told her she did at least need to go visit with them for a few hours tomorrow and let her Papa take her to her private sax lessons then I'd pick her up at 2 when I get off. 

I called them 30 minutes ago to let them that Bait would drop her off in the morning. 
She's STILL fussing at me.  

I can't convince her it's the only way to get them to leave her alone. She doesn't care. I'm the devil right now as far as she's concerned.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo mama's so toothless, it took her an hour to eat minute rice...LOLZ


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Plum...do you know CPR? Maybe I could come over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another thing i thought about Jeff:
Assuming you havent started smoking again, you may be experiencing nicotine withdrawal in addition to all the other stuff going on. I quit for 3 weeks several years ago, and i had all sorts of hot flashes, pains, etc...
Just a thought.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I am soooooo on Mini-Me's poop list.
> 
> 
> The ex's parents have been pitching a fit to see her. The feeling is not mutual, for good reason.
> ...



I got a feeling she'll forget all about that tomorrow night.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Another thing i thought about Jeff:
> Assuming you havent started smoking again, you may be experiencing nicotine withdrawal in addition to all the other stuff going on. I quit for 3 weeks several years ago, and i had all sorts of hot flashes, pains, etc...
> Just a thought.



I was thinking about that this afternoon.  Every time I would quit (mainly when I found out I was pregnant), I would get all sorts of bad coughs, congestion, bronchitis and whatnot. It was like my lungs were "cleansing" themselves and it wasn't pleasant.  





rhbama3 said:


> I got a feeling she'll forget all about that tomorrow night.




Yeah, after spending five hours with the enemy, then she has to come home and deal with you all weekend.   

This is gonna cost me something fierce.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh Lord.    

She just informed me that she's moving in with her Grandma Carrot (Carol) this weekend and she's taking her teddy bear cup with her.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 40 more post and I'll hit the 10,000 mark



But how many had any substance?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Another thing i thought about Jeff:
> Assuming you havent started smoking again, you may be experiencing nicotine withdrawal in addition to all the other stuff going on. I quit for 3 weeks several years ago, and i had all sorts of hot flashes, pains, etc...
> Just a thought.



I haven't totally quit Robert. I'm using one of those e-cigarettes where you supposedly just get a nicotine vapor. I'm also still smoking 3-4 a day a few puffs at a time, at least it's significantly reduced from my normal pack a day


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Lord.
> 
> She just informed me that she's moving in with her Grandma Carrot (Carol) this weekend and she's taking her teddy bear cup with her.



I can't believe you snitched me out about using her coffee cup! 
Tell her i'm bringing my own this time!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't totally quit Robert. I'm using one of those e-cigarettes where you supposedly just get a nicotine vapor. I'm also still smoking 3-4 a day a few puffs at a time, at least it's significantly reduced from my normal pack a day



Well it's a start!


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Its a little early for the hollerween avatars aint it, Turtlebug?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Plum...do you know CPR? Maybe I could come over



As a matter of fact, I'm CPR certified


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Its a little early for the hollerween avatars aint it, Turtlebug?



No kidding. That avatar looks like Rodney Dangerfield in drag...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 5, 2012)

Thunderstorms and a tornado warning already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> As a matter of fact, I'm CPR certified



BCLS, ACLS, and get me an arterial and venous cannula in and i can make all the problems go away!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Its a little early for the hollerween avatars aint it, Turtlebug?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. That avatar looks like Rodney Dangerfield in drag...




Nope.  

I ain't taking it down until I got a picture of me and a dead turkey to put in its place.  


Besides, yall don't like Lori?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe you snitched me out about using her coffee cup!
> Tell her i'm bringing my own this time!




Don't forget to bring a few little thingies of your coffee too cause I looked at three places this week and couldn't find the one you like.  

And that was all the samples I had.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 5, 2012)

Time for Beer 



Y'all seed stalker lately


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't forget to bring a few little thingies of your coffee too cause I looked at three places this week and couldn't find the one you like.
> 
> And that was all the samples I had.



will do!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> will do!



Torchamedes is so excited.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Bammer, you see the update on the Petrino accident in the SF?

Seems like the coach has him a girlfriend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

I like Laura P. or Mila K. better..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammer, you see the update on the Petrino accident in the SF?
> 
> Seems like the coach has him a girlfriend.



yep. The Bama forums have already got the Hogs meltdown threads linked.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's a start!



Thank ya bro!!! I'm tryin.... 



Sugar Plum said:


> As a matter of fact, I'm CPR certified



Hmmmmm 



Hankus said:


> Time for Beer
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all seed stalker lately



I've been wonderin the same thing


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nope.
> 
> I ain't taking it down until I got a picture of me and a dead turkey to put in its place.
> 
> ...



She went from "Daaang"  to  "....Oh dang"


I hope you do get a turkey, though ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>



so..... is that a good smiley or a bad smiley? 

Man, these ribs are smelling good!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

slip said:


> She went from "Daaang"  to  "....Oh dang"
> 
> 
> I hope you do get a turkey, though ...



Yeah, I was kinda shocked to see that mugshot.  

Thanks Slipster. I hope me and Wobbert-Woo!  can get one this weekend. Supposed to be nice weather. 









rhbama3 said:


> so..... is that a good smiley or a bad smiley?
> 
> Man, these ribs are smelling good!



I dunno.  I just thought it looked funny.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't totally quit Robert. I'm using one of those e-cigarettes where you supposedly just get a nicotine vapor. I'm also still smoking 3-4 a day a few puffs at a time, at least it's significantly reduced from my normal pack a day


JC, member them NIC pills I had at the mudfest, they 10.00 at wallyworld, combine them with the E-Cig. They will really take the nic-fit craving away and when you just got to have something to puff on, hit the e-cig. Gotta admit I have slipped some since mh22's surgery, but those things work bro. I pop them in 1/4's at a time and just dipem' like a pinch of dip. I did a weekend at the coast and a weekend wit all of ya'll, that's alot of driving, my really smoking time, and made it thru and it wasn't all that bad. That e-cig is NOT getting you all the nic you need right now. Nic is 17 times more addictive than heroin, so I've been told, so I be pullin for ya. Try those losengaze (sp) for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> JC, member them NIC pills I had at the mudfest, they 10.00 at wallyworld, combine them with the E-Cig. They will really take the nic-fit craving away and when you just got to have something to puff on, hit the e-cig. Gotta admit I have slipped some since mh22's surgery, but those things work bro. I pop them in 1/4's at a time and just dipem' like a pinch of dip. I did a weekend at the coast and a weekend wit all of ya'll, that's alot of driving, my really smoking time, and made it thru and it wasn't all that bad. That e-cig is NOT getting you all the nic you need right now. Nic is 17 times more addictive than heroin, so I've been told, so I be pullin for ya. Try those losengaze (sp) for me.



Appreciate it Chris.....I forgot about those things you were popping. That's a good idea!!! Yeah, the e-cig just isn't quite enough at this stage, I agree. I've been meaning to ask you about how you were doing with it since all this happened, just kept getting sidetracked. Where did you get the lozenges again??? (had to look it up)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Chris.....I forgot about those things you were popping. That's a good idea!!! Yeah, the e-cig just isn't quite enough at this stage, I agree. I've been meaning to ask you about how you were doing with it since all this happened, just kept getting sidetracked. Where did you get the lozenges again??? (had to look it up)



Walmart in the quit smokin section. They got em in a little pill bottle along with the quit smokin stuff. I was using the patch, and these things are much better.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

My brain cells are dying as I type this. 

I'm being forced to watch Futurama.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> My brain cells are dying as I type this.
> 
> I'm being forced to watch Futurama.



Hey ... there is nothing wrong with Futurama.





 .... And the new nanner puddin milkshakes at chickfla or how ever the heck ya say it is goooood.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> My brain cells are dying as I type this.
> 
> I'm being forced to watch Futurama.



gotta be better than "Bridesmaids".


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta be better than "Bridesmaids".



Or Jersey Shore


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 5, 2012)

choot,em! lizbeth choot,em!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey ... there is nothing wrong with Futurama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Big Bang Theory went off and I was thinking I'd get away with Selling New York but NOPE, I got vetoed.  




rhbama3 said:


> gotta be better than "Bridesmaids".



Whazzat?  







Nasty thunder bumpers here.  

Mini-Me growing more ticked off with me as the minutes draw closer for her to go see the ex's parents. I feel like the worst mother in the world right now.  

But at least she's happy she's going to Grandma Carrot's tomorrow night since "STRANGER DANGER" is coming back.    

She really does like you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> My brain cells are dying as I type this.
> 
> I'm being forced to watch Futurama.





turtlebug said:


> Well Big Bang Theory went off and I was thinking I'd get away with Selling New York but NOPE, I got vetoed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love my wittle Abbey too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

gotta get the decoys ready...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta get the decoys ready...



I have a question...















































How close to the freezer section do you place your decoys?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love my wittle Abbey too!



I read this to her.  


She threw a koala bear at me.   

That child, I swear.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Turtlebug, your avatar continues to scare me.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I have a question...
> 
> How close to the freezer section do you place your decoys?





Leave him awone!     


May the pinchers of a thousand ocean roaches infest your bedroom and bite you on da booty.  





I think Tyler should get his own intro.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Turtlebug, your avatar continues to scare me.



Yeah. I have to scroll past it in order to keep it from staring at me.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Turtlebug, your avatar continues to scare me.



As soon as I kill a bird, your eyes will hurt no more. 


And if I don't kill one at all, I guess yall better get used to it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I read this to her.
> 
> 
> She threw a koala bear at me.
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Busy,busy,busy . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh lawd.....if ever there was a time I wish my husband would be at home, it's now/tomorrow. I just got a text from my neighbor friend...there's a fugitive on the run in our area. He got away from authorities last night and this morning. They've set up around the woods behind my house....

We've got every gun we own in the house, as well as loaded mags (stored separately, but close enough if needed). With Rob gone all day tomorrow, I'll keep a few of them handy. As well as keeping our big dog in the house (he's gonna love that)

Dog's are going NUTS right now. There's too much going on around here....guess I won't be sleeping!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....if ever there was a time I wish my husband would be at home, it's now/tomorrow. I just got a text from my neighbor friend...there's a fugitive on the run in our area. He got away from authorities last night and this morning. They've set up around the woods behind my house....
> 
> We've got every gun we own in the house, as well as loaded mags (stored separately, but close enough if needed). With Rob gone all day tomorrow, I'll keep a few of them handy. As well as keeping our big dog in the house (he's gonna love that)
> 
> Dog's are going NUTS right now. There's too much going on around here....guess I won't be sleeping!



Daaaaaang !!!!  Be safe gal, leave ALL outside lights on and several on the inside !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Just got thru texting "Altamaha Stalker" asking was he okay. 

He replied "Nope. I'm drunk. "And I feel like singing "I'm a little teapot".  "Kind of worried".


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang !!!!  Be safe gal, leave ALL outside lights on and several on the inside !!!



Thanks, got all outside lights on. Dogs are on the prowl. It's gonna be a long night


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got thru texting "Altamaha Stalker" asking was he okay.
> 
> He replied "Nope. I'm drunk. "And I feel like singing "I'm a little teapot".  "Kind of worried".


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....if ever there was a time I wish my husband would be at home, it's now/tomorrow. I just got a text from my neighbor friend...there's a fugitive on the run in our area. He got away from authorities last night and this morning. They've set up around the woods behind my house....
> 
> We've got every gun we own in the house, as well as loaded mags (stored separately, but close enough if needed). With Rob gone all day tomorrow, I'll keep a few of them handy. As well as keeping our big dog in the house (he's gonna love that)
> 
> Dog's are going NUTS right now. There's too much going on around here....guess I won't be sleeping!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got thru texting "Altamaha Stalker" asking was he okay.
> 
> He replied "Nope. I'm drunk. "And I feel like singing "I'm a little teapot".  "Kind of worried".



Why'd he change the song? It was the "twinkle twinkle little star" last night.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got thru texting "Altamaha Stalker" asking was he okay.
> 
> He replied "Nope. I'm drunk. "And I feel like singing "I'm a little teapot".  "Kind of worried".



Hadn't seen many posts from him...everything ok his way?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Swamp People 

Hmmmm..... At first I liked the show and the people. 

I still like MOST of the people but am I the only one who thinks there's a fine line between tagging out so many gators per year and just a pure slaughter of the gators?  

I mean absolutely no disrespect but you gotta figure, the folks on the show aren't the only ones getting tags every year. So when does the state say "We need to slow down because we've actually HURT the gator population"?  


Les?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hadn't seen many posts from him...everything ok his way?





He's lost a couple of good friends the past month, probably doesn't feel like posting much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Wife just called, she washed AND dried her cell phone.



Almost all of her business is done by her mobile.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....if ever there was a time I wish my husband would be at home, it's now/tomorrow. I just got a text from my neighbor friend...there's a fugitive on the run in our area. He got away from authorities last night and this morning. They've set up around the woods behind my house....
> 
> We've got every gun we own in the house, as well as loaded mags (stored separately, but close enough if needed). With Rob gone all day tomorrow, I'll keep a few of them handy. As well as keeping our big dog in the house (he's gonna love that)
> 
> Dog's are going NUTS right now. There's too much going on around here....guess I won't be sleeping!



They think he is held up in the woods? Sounds like a good time for somebody to "flick a cigarette out the window" and flush him out ...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just called, she washed AND dried her cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of her business is done by her mobile.



Well maybe if you'd help her with the laundry...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's lost a couple of good friends the past month, probably doesn't feel like posting much.



Oh no.....that's sad to hear. I hope he's doing ok. Please tell him we miss him when you text him next.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just called, she washed AND dried her cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of her business is done by her mobile.



 I would be LOST if I did that!!



slip said:


> They think he is held up in the woods? Sounds like a good time for somebody to "flick a cigarette out the window" and flush him out ...



Last place they saw him was in the immediate vicinity of the woods here. Seems like they're closing in on him. But, if he got away TWICE, either they're not trying too hard, or he's sneaky. 

I'll be glad when they get him, so it'll quiet down....it's WAY too noisy out here in podunk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well maybe if you'd help her with the laundry...






I'm at WORK !!!  


Besides, I wash all my work clothes !!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm at WORK !!!
> 
> 
> Besides, I wash all my work clothes !!





Then hire her a maid.    

Dawn works too hard as it is.  




Pookie hired one for Bubbette.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Swamp People
> 
> Hmmmm..... At first I liked the show and the people.
> 
> ...



I dunno. I DVR the show but haven't watched any of this season's episodes so I haven't kept up.

But there is an over abundance of gators in Louisiana right now. Been that way for the past 20 years. The population is really thriving nowadays and hunting and harvesting is a good way to control the herd. Those pesky gators are good at reproducing. Just like Quack with all his chillins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well maybe if you'd help her with the laundry...





turtlebug said:


> Then hire her a maid.
> 
> Dawn works too hard as it is.
> 
> ...





I hired her a lawn service 3 yrs ago so she wouldn't have to cut grass .  


Tried to hire her a maid too, BUT she'd be JUST like Pookie and Bubbette and clean the house BEFORE the maid got there .


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I dunno. I DVR the show but haven't watched any of this season's episodes so I haven't kept up.
> 
> But there is an over abundance of gators in Louisiana right now. Been that way for the past 20 years. The population is really thriving nowadays and hunting and harvesting is a good way to control the herd. Those pesky gators are good at reproducing. Just like Quack with all his chillins.



Makes sense if there's gators-o-plenty then. Just seems like the population would dwindle fairly quick, especially big ones. 

Well we can't get tags for Quack's chillins though.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hired her a lawn service 3 yrs ago so she wouldn't have to cut grass .
> 
> 
> Tried to hire her a maid too, BUT she'd be JUST like Pookie and Bubbette and clean the house BEFORE the maid got there .





Is your hands broke?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2012)

Bedtime.  

Get the work day over with, come home and spiffy up the house and get ready for more running through the woods with Wobbert-Woo!  

This weekend is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bedtime.
> 
> Get the work day over with, come home and spiffy up the house and get ready for more running through the woods with Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> This weekend is gonna be EPIC!



Enjoy! 

I am outta here as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I dunno. I DVR the show but haven't watched any of this season's episodes so I haven't kept up.
> 
> But there is an over abundance of gators in Louisiana right now. Been that way for the past 20 years. The population is really thriving nowadays and hunting and harvesting is a good way to control the herd. Those pesky gators are good at reproducing. Just like Quack with all his chillins.



If i understand correctly, the alligator was under the endangered species protection for over 30 years. They procreated with a vengeance, didn't they? Not to mention the gators seem to be expanding their territory by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I dunno. I DVR the show but haven't watched any of this season's episodes so I haven't kept up.
> 
> But there is an over abundance of gators in Louisiana right now. Been that way for the past 20 years. The population is really thriving nowadays and hunting and harvesting is a good way to control the herd. Those pesky gators are good at reproducing. Just like Quack with all his chillins.





turtlebug said:


> Makes sense if there's gators-o-plenty then. Just seems like the population would dwindle fairly quick, especially big ones.
> 
> Well we can't get tags for Quack's chillins though.










turtlebug said:


> Is your hands broke?





mebbe . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Friday to all of you drivelers out there this morning.

Just a reminder to all of you that I won't get to see personally before Sunday................................

HAPPY EASTER AND DON'T FORGET TO HIDE YOUR EGGS !!!!   

Now, I just need some coffee to get awake this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2012)

Well it was close but I woke up not still drunk


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

I am still sleepy...


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Morning, babes and bro's.......
I sense mischief afoot. Stringmusic will be so proud when he gets back that nobody posted in his thread........





after it gets locked down at a 1000 posts!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2012)

Will somebody PLEASE hurry up and help Tbug kill a big ole Turkey so that she will finally be able to change that "freaky looking" avatar !!!

The coffee didn't help to get me awake this morning BUT her avatar sure did.  

Please, Please, Please !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I am still sleepy...



I was too so I rolled over today since I could.  Have to visit to PCP for that check up this AM.

Better late than never so have a cup


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 6, 2012)

Mornin' idjits. Rob and Hayley are on their way to FL. Versie (our big LBMC) is on the patrol in the yard. If anyone steps foot on the property, they'll regret it once he greets them. 

I'm so sleepy. It was nuts around here last night. The dogs (ALL of the neighborhood dogs) barked all night. Of course, it kept me on alert. 

Hope I'm able to catch a nap while the babies sleep today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> SP obviously didn't get the memo!



Yeah!!  There can't be two drivelers at the same time or the red letters will shut the one I started down.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Posting in this thread is temporarily being diverted here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6848372#post6848372

Driveling in this thread shall resume on Monday or until the other thread is locked. 

Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walmart in the quit smokin section. They got em in a little pill bottle along with the quit smokin stuff. I was using the patch, and these things are much better.



10-4, thanks Mandy!!! Gonna pick some up today and see if it helps with the e-cig....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got thru texting "Altamaha Stalker" asking was he okay.
> 
> He replied "Nope. I'm drunk. "And I feel like singing "I'm a little teapot".  "Kind of worried".



 Sounds like all is well then!!! 


Mornin, Goobers and Raisinettes!!! 

Talked to blues brother this mornin, think Jag and I are gonna go down to "Smoke On the Water" and hang out with him a while today. Blackberry Smoke headlining on stage tonight.

Gonna have a designated driver in case I get to feeling weird or something. I'm  dreadin takin my meds, because they make feel a little weird to begin with 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2012)

Live from the turkey woods....team Blood On The Ground says Haaay


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Les, not to sidetrack the crawfish thread in the Cafe, but crossin that bridge between Natchez and Vidalia, that was some mean current in that water. ever once in a while you would see a whirlpool come up and just drift for a ways then just disappear.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeeauupp.  It's me again.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Les, not to sidetrack the crawfish thread in the Cafe, but crossin that bridge between Natchez and Vidalia, that was some mean current in that water. ever once in a while you would see a whirlpool come up and just drift for a ways then just disappear.



That river scares me. I would never go on that river on any vessel smaller than 40-50'. Old man river has very nasty currents.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Let's try this again. 



Les Miles said:


> Posting in this thread is temporarily being diverted here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6848372#post6848372
> 
> Driveling in this thread shall resume on Monday or until the other thread is locked.
> 
> Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright, back to this one idjits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

man someone was on top of the last one , got shut down on the spot


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Alright, back to this one idjits.


 hey now, like it or not, you're one of *us*, yaknow!


mudracing101 said:


> man someone was on top of the last one , got shut down on the spot


yep, Moppet on the spot............ not as "spiffy" sounding as "johnny on the spot" though, is it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey now, like it or not, you're one of *us*, yaknow!
> 
> yep, Moppet on the spot............ not as "spiffy" sounding as "johnny on the spot" though, is it?



Ride the jeep any this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ride the jeep any this weekend?


naw, gotta have either a new gas tank or try to get the rust/crud out of the old one, but did get a new alternator, hoses and new key made for it!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey now, like it or not, you're one of *us*, yaknow!



Yes ma'am i are.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Yes ma'am i are.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> naw, gotta have either a new gas tank or try to get the rust/crud out of the old one, but did get a new alternator, hoses and new key made for it!



New springs on the way for mine


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

So; what were we talking about?????


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So; what were we talking about?????



Yea, somebody get us back up to speed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So; what were we talking about?????



Jeeps


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeeps



The next BEAST?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The next BEAST?



 no


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> no



It's hard to compete with the original BEAST.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> New springs on the way for mine


 


hdm03 said:


> So; what were we talking about?????


 what'd ya hear?


hdm03 said:


> The next BEAST?


 WAAYyyyyyyyy better!


mudracing101 said:


> no





hdm03 said:


> It's hard to compete with the original BEAST.


 oh puhleeze!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 661224


 where's the mud end & the paint begin???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's the mud end & the paint begin???



somewhere in the middle


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> somewhere in the middle


 I like the winch on the front too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like the winch on the front too!



thank ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 661224





I like that rig! 

Howdy ya`ll.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that rig!
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.


 Well hey there............... have a good time?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that rig!
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.



Hey Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Well hey there............... have a good time?




Yes indeed. An old gobbler and me had a nice debate Saturday mornin` for a spell, and yesterday mornin` I tested a load of Hevishot 13 6s out of the Gun Docc Special at a coyote at about 50 yards. For the songdog, it was not a harmonious outcome...  




mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic





Howdy Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes indeed. An old gobbler and me had a nice debate Saturday mornin` for a spell, and yesterday mornin` I tested a load of Hevishot 13 6s out of the Gun Docc Special at a coyote at about 50 yards. For the songdog, it was not a harmonious outcome...
> Howdy Mud!


 Good Deal.............. setting on the porch last night, heard the 'yotes start up down the road near the cow pasture.......... can give you the willies for sure listening to them things sound off!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal.............. setting on the porch last night, heard the 'yotes start up down the road near the cow pasture.......... can give you the willies for sure listening to them things sound off!





I love to set out at the barn at night and listen to them serenade us. We have at least 3 separate families of them that will sound off at the same time ever once in a while when the train hits the whistle. 

Ain`t it strange that we`re eat up with coyotes around here, and are still overrun with deer, turkeys, and quail?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I love to set out at the barn at night and listen to them serenade us. We have at least 3 separate families of them that will sound off at the same time ever once in a while when the train hits the whistle.
> 
> Ain`t it strange that we`re eat up with coyotes around here, and are still overrun with deer, turkeys, and quail?


I haven't been seeing quail like I have in the past, kinda makes me wonder, 'cause there for a while I was seeing them every where.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Afternoon!
 I see Strang's thread finally got filled. I hope he enjoys reading or deleting the 100's of PM's he got. 
Back to work, but i can't stop thinking bout them giant chickens....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon!
> I see Strang's thread finally got filled. I hope he enjoys reading or deleting the 100's of PM's he got.
> Back to work, but i can't stop thinking bout them giant chickens....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Les is being a pootie head.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Les is being a pootie head.


 and that is new news?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and that is new news?!?!



Hey basically called me a Flori-DUH-ian.    

 


Thems fightin words to a South Georgian.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Les is being a pootie head.





Keebs said:


> and that is new news?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey basically called me a Flori-DUH-ian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh NO He Di'int!!  Where's he hiding, he's got some 'splainin to do!
*LES!!!!!!*


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

I get on bended knees and grovel and beg forgiveness to the WOWS for my uncouth and ungentlemanly behavior. Will a peace offer of taking all you ladies out to lunch, with me picking up the tab for food and drinks, assuage the feelings of you lovely lasses?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon!
> I see Strang's thread finally got filled. I hope he enjoys reading or deleting the 100's of PM's he got.
> Back to work, but i can't stop thinking bout them giant chickens....



yeah, I think I'll PM String and let him know his thread is all used up!   Oh and congrats on the turkey Robert!        i think I'll PM String about your turkey too!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah, I think I'll PM String and let him know his thread is all used up!   Oh and congrats on the turkey Robert!        i think I'll PM String about your turkey too!



I'll PM Sting to let him know that you will be sending him a PM


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh NO He Di'int!!  Where's he hiding, he's got some 'splainin to do!
> *LES!!!!!!*



Everyone knows that Valdosta is really part of extreme North Florida.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I get on bended knees and grovel and beg forgiveness to the WOWS for my uncouth and ungentlemanly behavior. Will a peace offer of taking all you ladies out to lunch, with me picking up the tab for food and drinks, assuage the feelings of you lovely lasses?





Now that is a mighty nice gesture, Les!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I get on bended knees and grovel and beg forgiveness to the WOWS for my uncouth and ungentlemanly behavior. Will a peace offer of taking all you ladies out to lunch, with me picking up the tab for food and drinks, assuage the feelings of you lovely lasses?



Sounds good!  What time do you want to meet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a mighty nice gesture, Les!!



He'll go broke driving to pick them all up....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I get on bended knees and grovel and beg forgiveness to the WOWS for my uncouth and ungentlemanly behavior. Will a peace offer of taking all you ladies out to lunch, with me picking up the tab for food and drinks, assuage the feelings of you lovely lasses?


Not even close, keep trying..............


Les Miles said:


> Everyone knows that Valdosta is really part of extreme North Florida.


nope, you're too far NORTH yourself to even know the difference.......


Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a mighty nice gesture, Les!!


Ah-hem, excuse me??? I don't think so!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'll go broke driving to pick them all up....


I thought he'd send his jet to pick us up at the cotton warehouse/airport........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not even close, keep trying..............
> 
> nope, you're too far NORTH yourself to even know the difference.......
> 
> Ah-hem, excuse me??? I don't think so!




What??? He`s gonna go all out to wine and dine ya`ll. That`s purty fair, don`t`cha think?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I get on bended knees and grovel and beg forgiveness to the WOWS for my uncouth and ungentlemanly behavior. Will a peace offer of taking all you ladies out to lunch, with me picking up the tab for food and drinks, assuage the feelings of you lovely lasses?



Somebody's been changing my post again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

Back to the chalk mines . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What??? He`s gonna go all out to wine and dine ya`ll. That`s purty fair, don`t`cha think?


It *might* work for me, but I know how slick he can be, it'll be a nice dark place, and he'll do the ordering & out will come Tbugs order full of mudbugs, shrimp & lobster and I'd be *forced* to eat it for her, 'cause she can't stand that good stuff and I can't stand to let good stuff go to waste, so you see, it really wasn't a "nice enough" gesture to begin with...........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to the chalk mines . . .



Hi


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Somebody's been changing my post again.


MmmmHhhmmm, tell me another story grandaddy, I ain't sleepy yet......



Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to the chalk mines . . .


Hey your hawtness, how you doin?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Has everyone on God's green earth lost their everloving minds today?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a mighty nice gesture, Les!!



Hit dog hollers first 



turtlebug said:


> Has everyone on God's green earth lost their everloving minds today?



Mebbe.... why you ask?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Has everyone on God's green earth lost their everloving minds today?





Not me. I`m just back home and already feelin` meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Not me. I`m just back home and already feelin` meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake.



That means you're only about half as mean as the WOW's when they figure out they've been lied to.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Not me. I`m just back home and already feelin` meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake.



You don't like being home? And why don't snakes like turpentine?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means you're only about half as mean as the WOW's when they figure out they've been lied to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like being home? And why don't snakes like turpentine?





I much prefer the solitude of the swamp. I swear I`m turnin` into a worse hermit that my granddaddy was, God rest his mean soul.

Put just a little dab of turpentine on some strikin` paper and use it. You`ll see...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hi









Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, tell me another story grandaddy, I ain't sleepy yet......
> 
> 
> Hey your hawtness, how you doin?






Hiya Keebalicious !! 


Getting ready to knock out a couple 12 hr night shifts !!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

I ain't worried about Les and his WOW obsession today.  One day I'm gonna pick Keebs up and drive up to that God forsaken place and make him take us out for a huge STEAK.  Then we're gonna make him take us out on his little boat so we can catch some fish that I won't eat.  

No, it's just, the level of stupidity in this world never ceases to amaze me. People truly are idiots.   

No! I'm not gonna stop the world and wait on your to finish your conversation... NEXT PLEASE!

I am not a Doctor, nor do I wanna be. That's who you need to converse with about your results. If you ask me one more time, I'm gonna tell you that you've contracted an STD and send you packing even if you have nothing more than a hangnail.  

And if the door hit you and you're convinced the door is moving way too fast, then maybe you're moving way too slow. I ain't stopping the workforce to find a screwdriver to tighten up the door because your elbow was stuck in the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't worried about Les and his WOW obsession today.  One day I'm gonna pick Keebs up and drive up to that God forsaken place and make him take us out for a huge STEAK.  Then we're gonna make him take us out on his little boat so we can catch some fish that I won't eat.
> 
> No, it's just, the level of stupidity in this world never ceases to amaze me. People truly are idiots.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're working up here in Atlanta now!!! This place is slap covered up by folks like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you're working up here in Atlanta now!!! This place is slap covered up by folks like that.



I might as well be.  

It's like Halloween, but more like All-Hollow-Brains-Eve.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I might as well be.
> 
> It's like Halloween, but more like All-Hollow-Brains-Eve.


 That just explains "working with the public" to me!

HEY MUD, You ready to go yet?!?!?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon!
> I see Strang's thread finally got filled. I hope he enjoys reading or deleting the 100's of PM's he got.
> Back to work, but i can't stop thinking bout them giant chickens....



Hey Robert, here's some good news... 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6853737&postcount=71


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't worried about Les and his WOW obsession today.  One day I'm gonna pick Keebs up and drive up to that God forsaken place and make him take us out for a huge STEAK.  Then we're gonna make him take us out on his little boat so we can catch some fish that I won't eat.
> 
> No, it's just, the level of stupidity in this world never ceases to amaze me. People truly are idiots.
> 
> ...






This . . .^^^^^^^^


is why I LIKE working alone !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2012)

Mud didn't answer he must have left you keebs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

See you idjits later. Gotta go...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert, here's some good news...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6853737&postcount=71


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2012)

My little 3 year old niece is down for a visit and keeps coming in my room full of furs,skulls, feathers, shells and saying "whats that" about a million times. She finally found my brain tan bag and asked, so i showed her pictures of the deer at chehaw, then the skin strung up, and then the bag ... i told her the bag came from the deer, man you could SEE her brain processing that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert, here's some good news...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6853737&postcount=71



Nope, that ain't mine. 


Sounds like Bugsy and i both had a bad day.
I hate doing CPR......


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Lemme get this straight. 
I went into work at 7. 
Bait took Mini-Me to school at 8. 
I worked.
Bait met me for lunch.
Bait locked keys in truck. 
I was late coming back from lunch because we had to go home and get spare keys for truck.
I stayed and worked until 5.
I went to the grocery store after work.
I have to go back in at 6 tomorrow morning.
Bait is asleep in his recliner. 
Bait is making no effort to wake up. 
Mini-Me is going to want to eat sometime tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like Bugsy and i both had a bad day.
> I hate doing CPR......



I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo!  

If I could give you a big turkey hug, I would. 


Today was certainly one of those work sucks days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme get this straight.
> I went into work at 7.
> Bait took Mini-Me to school at 8.
> I worked.
> ...



I bet you can hit Bait with that pack of ham and loaf of bread from the kitchen. he'll figure it out.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I bet you can hit Bait with that pack of ham and loaf of bread from the kitchen. he'll figure it out.



Nope.  Not after he sent me a text asking me to stop and pick up taters tots or french fries to go with the fish sticks. 

I guess I'll get up and throw everything in the oven so we can eat before midnight.  


See! I do eat seafood.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm doin fried ranch chicken legs, sauteed asparagus, and taters au gratin. Or so i've been told.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm doin fried ranch chicken legs, sauteed asparagus, and taters au gratin. Or so i've been told.



Turn the legs into breasts, substitute the asparagus for broccoli, leave the taters au gratin and I'm salivating.  


I hope I can sleep as peacefully tonight as Bait is right now.  


Wanna hear something weird? Okay, Ima tell ya anyways.  I took two Bayer Back and Body around 2:30, by 3:30, my danged hands were itching like crazy.  It just wouldn't stop. They finally stopped itching about the time the Bayer wore off. It's just aspirin and caffeine. Go figure.  I'll be throwing that bottle away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Turn the legs into breasts, substitute the asparagus for broccoli, leave the taters au gratin and I'm salivating.
> 
> 
> I hope I can sleep as peacefully tonight as Bait is right now.
> ...



The girls all like legs better. I'll eat anything. 
I'm sick of broccoli( Bubbettes fave) so i wanted asparagus. 
That is weird about the Bayer. I'd start looking at ingredients. Sounds like you have some incompatibles with the allergy meds.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The girls all like legs better. I'll eat anything.
> I'm sick of broccoli( Bubbettes fave) so i wanted asparagus.
> That is weird about the Bayer. I'd start looking at ingredients. Sounds like you have some incompatibles with the allergy meds.



I used to eat chicken legs but for some reason, probably around the same time I stopped eating seafood, I stopped eating dark meat. I could eat some leftover collards. 

I took my Allegra this morning so who knows. Then again, I'm thinking as edgy as I was with the idiots today who were "werkin my nerves", the sudden caffeine boost was probably a bit much with a Diet Coke too.  Driving and scratching my hands was really hard.  

Bait is awake, and reading this. 

Time to go flip the fishsticks.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 9, 2012)

I know a WOW that is going to be in dog house. For talking ugly bout me.............








Everything she cooks is burnt anyways...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Brother Robert, tell me about that turkey you got slung over your shoulder.


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2012)

I went to the plastic surgeon today who in turn is setting me up with a wound care specialist. Now I've got a wound-vac and bone stimulator in my future to hopefully get me ready for more surgery.

I'm about fed up with this foot and this hospital bed I've been in since last July.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I know a WOW that is going to be in dog house. For talking ugly bout me.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the skillet flung thru the air makes a very distinctive whistling sound. This is caused by the handle breaking the sound barrier while rotating. Using Einsteins theory of relativity( E=MC x2), you can safely assume that it will hurt on impact. A lot.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> the skillet flung thru the air makes a very distinctive whistling sound. This is caused by the handle breaking the sound barrier while rotating. Using Einsteins theory of relativity( E=MC x2), you can safely assume that it will hurt on impact. A lot.



She has to be wearing her glasses first or it will just hit the wall.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I know a WOW that is going to be in dog house. For talking ugly bout me.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Keep talkin.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, tell me about that turkey you got slung over your shoulder.



Nic, i am so sorry! I was shaking so bad Sunday morning, i must have missed you in the mass pic texting. 
Thats the bird i killed on Bugsy and Baits lease in Echols county. 
Here ya go:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684560


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbait said:


> She has to be wearing her glasses first or it will just hit the wall.



I'm scared to put em on. 

I might actually see what you look like then.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm scared to put em on.
> 
> I might actually see what you look like then.



Don't go there little missy............
You want me to let everybody know what I seen when I put mine on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbait said:


> She has to be wearing her glasses first or it will just hit the wall.





turtlebug said:


> Keep talkin.....



Don't make me come down there... 
I plan to cook supper the next time i get down there. The least i can do.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 9, 2012)

Dang...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, i am so sorry! I was shaking so bad Sunday morning, i must have missed you in the mass pic texting.
> Thats the bird i killed on Bugsy and Baits lease in Echols county.
> Here ya go:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684560





That was great!!! Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

slip said:


> My little 3 year old niece is down for a visit and keeps coming in my room full of furs,skulls, feathers, shells and saying "whats that" about a million times. She finally found my brain tan bag and asked, so i showed her pictures of the deer at chehaw, then the skin strung up, and then the bag ... i told her the bag came from the deer, man you could SEE her brain processing that.





Proud of you, Little Brother!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> I went to the plastic surgeon today who in turn is setting me up with a wound care specialist. Now I've got a wound-vac and bone stimulator in my future to hopefully get me ready for more surgery.
> 
> I'm about fed up with this foot and this hospital bed I've been in since last July.



Kracker, I'm sorry to hear that but you gotta think positive and keep in mind that this might actually be what you need. 

I know it's a long hard road and to "keep on keepin on" is easier said than done but we're here for ya.  

Lots of thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbait said:


> She has to be wearing her glasses first or it will just hit the wall.





turtlebug said:


> Keep talkin.....





turtlebug said:


> I'm scared to put em on.
> 
> I might actually see what you look like then.





fishbait said:


> Don't go there little missy............
> You want me to let everybody know what I seen when I put mine on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That was great!!! Congratulations Brother!



There is just something about them birds, ain't it?


----------



## fishbait (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't make me come down there...
> I plan to cook supper the next time i get down there. The least i can do.



You are more than welcome to come when ever you want. 




BUT THERE WILL BE NO COOKING BY COMPANY IN MY HOUSE.....................



GOt to go eat crusty fish sticks and booger fries.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Don't go there little missy............
> You want me to let everybody know what I seen when I put mine on.





You just go right ahead there babe cause the first thing you looked at when you put em on was a mirror.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Put on your stripedy shirt Nic. I think we need a ref in here...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There is just something about them birds, ain't it?







Yes, there is. They are the first thing I ever went on a hunt for, when I was a lil ol youngun, followin` my Grandaddy. I love to hunt most anything, but turkeys are and have always been my favorite.

Here is his turkey call that he made in the early 1920s. One day I will build up the nerve to take it to the swamp and kill one bird with it. It`s a treasured heirloom.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put on your stripedy shirt Nic. I think we need a ref in here...






Ain`t no way I`m gettin` in that scrap!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, there is. They are the first thing I ever went on a hunt for, when I was a lil ol youngun, followin` my Grandaddy. I love to hunt most anything, but turkeys are and have always been my favorite.
> 
> Here is his turkey call that he made in the early 1920s. One day I will build up the nerve to take it to the swamp and kill one bird with it. It`s a treasured heirloom.



That's a cool box there Nic. Does the hollow go as deep as that box is? If so i bet it's a rich tone!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a cool box there Nic. Does the hollow go as deep as that box is? If so i bet it's a rich tone!!





It does, Hugh. The hollow stops about a half inch from the bottom. He used an ax, a brace and bit, and his pocketknife to make it. To use it, he chalked the top edges, and dragged that piece of slate across it. He also sometimes use the flat edge of his pocketknife instead of the slate. All he ever did was cluck and yelp. And kill turkeys. Lots of em.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, there is. They are the first thing I ever went on a hunt for, when I was a lil ol youngun, followin` my Grandaddy. I love to hunt most anything, but turkeys are and have always been my favorite.
> 
> Here is his turkey call that he made in the early 1920s. One day I will build up the nerve to take it to the swamp and kill one bird with it. It`s a treasured heirloom.





 

I thought you were born with a beard.     


That's an awesome call Nick.  I don't know if I could take it out of the house, that's too much of a precious thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It does, Hugh. The hollow stops about a half inch from the bottom. He used an ax, a brace and bit, and his pocketknife to make it. To use it, he chalked the top edges, and dragged that piece of slate across it. He also sometimes use the flat edge of his pocketknife instead of the slate. All he ever did was cluck and yelp. And kill turkeys. Lots of em.



That's amazing. 

Now that I've got a drill press and bench sander I have an idea in mind for a box call that's a little different from the norm. May have to play with it on the off season to see if it will give me the desired results. If it works I may need a guinea pig or two to test it out in the field.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I thought you were born with a beard.
> 
> 
> That's an awesome call Nick.  I don't know if I could take it out of the house, that's too much of a precious thing.



Who says I didn`t have a beard back then!!???  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's amazing.
> 
> Now that I've got a drill press and bench sander I have an idea in mind for a box call that's a little different from the norm. May have to play with it on the off season to see if it will give me the desired results. If it works I may need a guinea pig or two to test it out in the field.





Hugh, that one is made from cedar, and I guess would be considered a scratch box. Tomorrow, I will get it out, take some pics from all angles, and measure it for you. 

Hint... I would dearly love a replica of it... 

A replica I would also put to use in the woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Who says I didn`t have a beard back then!!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might could make that happen..

But you know, no two pieces of wood, even made to the exact dimensions, have the same tone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I might could make that happen..
> 
> But you know, no two pieces of wood, even made to the exact dimensions, have the same tone.





Use your best judgement and make me one similar with a good sound to it. I`ll be sho-nuff in your debt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Use your best judgement and make me one similar with a good sound to it. I`ll be sho-nuff in your debt.



Get me those pics and some dimensions and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Kracker, I'm sorry to hear that but you gotta think positive and keep in mind that this might actually be what you need.
> 
> I know it's a long hard road and to "keep on keepin on" is easier said than done but we're here for ya.
> 
> Lots of thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


I know and thanks to all y'all for making me laugh so much! I hope to be able to make the blast to meet y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> I know and thanks to all y'all for making me laugh so much! I hope to be able to make the blast to meet y'all.



You'll be sorely dissapointed.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll be sorely dissapointed.....



Oh yeah, sure, go ahead and share one of my childhood pics without permission...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't make me come down there...
> I plan to cook supper the next time i get down there. The least i can do.



Sounds to me like a good meal cooked up might settle the waters.

Don't complain about burnt fish sticks if'n you are sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



butter free?


----------



## Self! (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> butter free?




it sure ain't fat free


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> butter free?




Er uhm, no.




Otis said:


> it sure ain't fat free


----------



## Self! (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, no.




Thats my bud....he ain't the sharpest tool out in the shed, but she's honest


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmmm.... looks like a fun night up in here tonight.

I guess stringmusic will be back tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm.... looks like a fun night up in here tonight.
> 
> I guess stringmusic will be back tomorrow.



It will take him a good day to read through all of his PM's!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

< cake with lemon icing


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> < cake with lemon icing


I like Red Velvet!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I like Red Velvet!!



not me. Too sweet! 
anybody seen Jeffc? Need an update...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> not me. Too sweet!
> anybody seen Jeffc? Need an update...










Evidently he spent some time with BluesBro this weekend?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> not me. Too sweet!
> anybody seen Jeffc? Need an update...


I'm still trying to get over this one!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855347&postcount=3


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> not me. Too sweet!
> anybody seen Jeffc? Need an update...



Here iM is!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently he spent some time with BluesBro this weekend?



Not fer long  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm still trying to get over this one!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855347&postcount=3



PUKE!!!!  

Moved computer downstairs....evidently no dsl in that particular phone jack (no Internet)  Gotta trace it down


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently he spent some time with BluesBro this weekend?


I dunno. I was kinda busy. 


Jeff C. said:


> Here iM is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you doing? How you feel?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I was kinda busy.
> 
> 
> What you doing? How you feel?



Doing ok Robert, thank you.....feelin purty good. I have several decent days and then a day that I don't feel all that great. I hate takin these stoopid meds, I believe that's part of it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doing ok Robert, thank you.....feelin purty good. I have several decent days and then a day that I don't feel all that great. I hate takin these stoopid meds, I believe that's part of it.



Glad to hear it, Bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doing ok Robert, thank you.....feelin purty good. I have several decent days and then a day that I don't feel all that great. I hate takin these stoopid meds, I believe that's part of it.





Hang in there man, it'll only get better !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad to hear it, Bro!



AWWWWW....what the heck!!! I had a little incident about an hour after I got down to SOW with bluesbrother. Had to take another bambulance ride  

Diagnosis= Orthostatic Hypotension


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doing ok Robert, thank you.....feelin purty good. I have several decent days and then a day that I don't feel all that great. I hate takin these stoopid meds, I believe that's part of it.


Good to hear Jeff!!........Well the good parts anyways!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there man, it'll only get better !!!



Thank ya brother, it seems to get a little better each day!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to hear Jeff!!........Well the good parts anyways!!



Thanks Mitch  How's the pup???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Mitch  How's the pup???


Too smart for his own good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> AWWWWW....what the heck!!! I had a little incident about an hour after I got down to SOW with bluesbrother. Had to take another bambulance ride
> 
> Diagnosis= Orthostatic Hypotension



Anyway, they said I was dehydrated, felt a little weird going down there, just glad I wasn't driving when I passed out. Took me to the hospital and after fluids,blood work, chest X-rays, etc., checked thoroughly, they determined I was good to go. Got out in about 4 hrs. and went home.

Missed the rest of the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Too smart for his own good!!



Sounds like Ms Elaine...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, they said I was dehydrated, felt a little weird going down there, just glad I wasn't driving when I passed out. Took me to the hospital and after fluids,blood work, chest X-rays, etc., checked thoroughly, they determined I was good to go. Got out in about 4 hrs. and went home.
> 
> Missed the rest of the weekend



idjit......
I'm going to bed. 
You should too. Don't get up too fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> idjit......
> I'm going to bed.
> You should too. Don't get up too fast.



Thanks, me too!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> idjit......
> I'm going to bed.
> You should too. Don't get up too fast.





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, me too!!!


X2!!

What Bama said!!

Take care of yourself Jeffro!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, they said I was dehydrated, felt a little weird going down there, just glad I wasn't driving when I passed out. Took me to the hospital and after fluids,blood work, chest X-rays, etc., checked thoroughly, they determined I was good to go. Got out in about 4 hrs. and went home.
> 
> Missed the rest of the weekend


You take care of yourself!!!! Blacking out is no fun, I crap you negative!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 9, 2012)

You be careful Shmoo, y'hear?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2012)

Twoaday is here so have 










if'n you need EE.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm still trying to get over this one!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855347&postcount=3



Hey...what happens at WAR stays at WAR!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Apr 10, 2012)

whatever.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good Tuesday morning ya'll, sausage and mustard for breakfast


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 10, 2012)

I need shorter weeds.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2012)

ooooooooohhhhhhh mmmmyyyyyyyy gaaaaaaaawwwwdddd!

You idjits got my personal thread locked whilst I's gone. and I couldn't even join in on the fun 

I'll try to get back to my 50 somethin' PM's throughout the day


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> ooooooooohhhhhhh mmmmyyyyyyyy gaaaaaaaawwwwdddd!
> 
> You idjits got my personal thread locked whilst I's gone. and I couldn't even join in on the fun
> 
> I'll try to get back to my 50 somethin' PM's throughout the day



You only got 50 PM's?????    We suck!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2012)

strangmusic finally responded to one of my PM's


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> ooooooooohhhhhhh mmmmyyyyyyyy gaaaaaaaawwwwdddd!
> 
> You idjits got my personal thread locked whilst I's gone. and I couldn't even join in on the fun
> 
> I'll try to get back to my 50 somethin' PM's throughout the day



Idjit Power!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> AWWWWW....what the heck!!! I had a little incident about an hour after I got down to SOW with bluesbrother. Had to take another bambulance ride
> 
> Diagnosis= Orthostatic Hypotension





Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, they said I was dehydrated, felt a little weird going down there, just glad I wasn't driving when I passed out. Took me to the hospital and after fluids,blood work, chest X-rays, etc., checked thoroughly, they determined I was good to go. Got out in about 4 hrs. and went home.
> 
> Missed the rest of the weekend





boneboy96 said:


> Hey...what happens at WAR stays at WAR!





stringmusic said:


> ooooooooohhhhhhh mmmmyyyyyyyy gaaaaaaaawwwwdddd!
> 
> You idjits got my personal thread locked whilst I's gone. and I couldn't even join in on the fun
> 
> I'll try to get back to my 50 somethin' PM's throughout the day


 Look Who's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You only got 50 PM's?????    We suck!



told ya'll somethin" wasn't right with his PM box.


----------



## baldfish (Apr 10, 2012)

Morning yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Mitch  How's the pup???





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Too smart for his own good!!




Er uhm Jeff, Mitch, I've been around ALOT of retrievers in my time, this one is gonna be special !!! (and I mean that in a good way, not a shawt bus ridin way)




hdm03 said:


> Hey




Highhhhhhhhhh!!!! 




NOYDB said:


> I need shorter weeds.




I, er uhm my friend, just needs some weed . . . .



Les Miles said:


> Idjit Power!






Gonna have to rename da Shawt Bus to Powered by Idjits !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> told ya'll somethin" wasn't right with his PM box.



My PM box is fine, had a check up last month.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Some idjit keeps responding to all my PMs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning yall


 CHARLIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Some idjit keeps responding to all my PMs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You only got 50 PM's?????    We suck!


Yep, he's responding to my pm's, and only 50 ... really.. we do suck


Les Miles said:


> Some idjit keeps responding to all my PMs



 put him on your ignore list


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning yall



You make a wrong turn? Your GPS quit working?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, he's responding to my pm's, and only 50 ... _*really*_.. we do suck
> 
> 
> put him on your ignore list


 you forgot me yesterday!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You make a wrong turn? Your GPS quit working?


 Hi, you busy this weekend????????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> strangmusic finally responded to one of my PM's



Ok; so he is responding to all of my PM's


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you forgot me yesterday!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi, you busy this weekend????????



Nope, computer tech guy had the comp. took so he could install new protective thingy jiggy's.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, computer tech guy had the comp. took so he could install new protective thingy jiggy's.


 you're usually good about texting too...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Ok; so he is responding to all of my PM's


aaawww how schweeet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi, you busy this weekend????????



Depends, you coming to see me?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends, you coming to see me?


 NO, I'm the one with the turkeys wandering around my place and all the calls & a decoy now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NO, I'm the one with the turkeys wandering around my place and all the calls & a decoy now!



Well go get em. Or better yet, get Nic or Tomboyboots to come over and show you how to go get em. Publix is much closer to me than your turkeys are..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well go get em. Or better yet, get Nic or Tomboyboots to come over and show you how to go get em. Publix is much closer to me than your turkeys are..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NO, I'm the one with the turkeys wandering around my place and all the calls & a decoy now!



need any help?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you forgot me yesterday!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi, you busy this weekend????????



I'm not


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Some idjit keeps responding to all my PMs



Some idjit sent me 10 PM's over tha weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NO, I'm the one with the turkeys wandering around my place and all the calls & a decoy now!





rhbama3 said:


> need any help?





AND she does have a Amerstep blind . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, he's responding to my pm's, and only 50 ... really.. we do suck
> 
> 
> put him on your ignore list



And I ain't done yet, got about 20 more to go...... one...... by......one.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> need any help?





Jeff C. said:


> I'm not



See!!! You've got turkey guides fallin at your feet aching to get you out in the woods..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> need any help?





Jeff C. said:


> I'm not


 Oh my............. bama, I uuhh, eeerrrr, I'll let ya know & Jeff can attest to, I have No problem letting guests cook at my house!
Jeff, you aren't allowed back with less than 10 gallons of water in your possession!


stringmusic said:


> Some idjit sent me 10 PM's over tha weekend.


 who could that have been? were they annon, anon, unsigned?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See!!! You've got turkey guides fallin at your feet aching to get you out in the woods..


but none of them is you, shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AND she does have a Amerstep blind . . .


 why yes, yes I do and never had a minutes problem with it, that is why if Woberwoo! is around it will stay packed up!


stringmusic said:


> And I ain't done yet, got about 20 more to go...... one...... by......one.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AND she does have a Amerstep blind . . .


I don't!! 


Keebs said:


> Oh my............. bama, I uuhh, eeerrrr, I'll let ya know & Jeff can attest to, I have No problem letting guests cook at my house!
> Jeff, you aren't allowed back with less than 10 gallons of water in your possession!
> 
> who could that have been? were they annon, anon, unsigned?


Wait a minute! Are we turkey hunting or cooking? 


Keebs said:


> but none of them is you, shuggums!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh my............. bama, I uuhh, eeerrrr, I'll let ya know & Jeff can attest to, I have No problem letting guests cook at my house!
> Jeff, you aren't allowed back with less than 10 gallons of water in your possession!
> 
> who could that have been? were they annon, anon, unsigned?



What  I can't hydrate on Beer!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but none of them is you, shuggums!



Yeah, but they live a lot closer, and my buggy only gets around 20mpg on the highway, which at nearly $4 a gallon, I'm not making many long distance trips in it. I don't think the little lady would appreciate me taking the hybrid turkey hunting...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What  I can't hydrate on Beer!!!



NO!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're usually good about texting too...........


 ok my bad


rhbama3 said:


> need any help?


 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm not


Jeffro


stringmusic said:


> Some idjit sent me 10 PM's over tha weekend.


Who would a done that


stringmusic said:


> And I ain't done yet, got about 20 more to go...... one...... by......one.......


uh oh


Keebs said:


> who could that have been? were they annon, anon, unsigned?



You can do that,  i wanna know how


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

What's happenin QuackMaster??? 

OH......Good mornin everyone!!! 

I gotta go try sumpin with my desktop, see if I can connect. I'm on my daughter's laptop connected to the network, but no internet on downstairs phone jack  Moved modem and router back upstairs and it works.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!





mudracing101 said:


> ok my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do Kevlar???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't!!
> 
> Wait a minute! Are we turkey hunting or cooking?


turkey hunting and don't go all  on me, I've been trying my best to get shuggums back down to God's country forever now & nothing seems to entice him enough!


Jeff C. said:


> What  I can't hydrate on Beer!!!


 NO!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but they live a lot closer, and my buggy only gets around 20mpg on the highway, which at nearly $4 a gallon, I'm not making many long distance trips in it. I don't think the little lady would appreciate me taking the hybrid turkey hunting...


 WAIT, you can drive the hybrid here, all my place is walking distance from the house!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!


 Thank you!


mudracing101 said:


> ok my bad
> 
> You can do that,  i wanna know how


 just  at ya.............. you turkey hunt too?
 now I can't go givin out allllll my secrets, now can I??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!



  



mudracing101 said:


> ok my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do Kevlar???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> turkey hunting and don't go all  on me, I've been trying my best to get shuggums back down to God's country forever now & nothing seems to entice him enough!
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...



you feel up to a commando raid? We go pull all da bushes up at a certain facility and they'll call him to come back down here and fix them up. 
Harvey Updyke gave me the idea.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What  I can't hydrate on Beer!!!



Jeffro, I commend you for not rattin a brother (blues) out concerning the lil episode at SOTW. The real story came out in the "Yeti cooler" thread.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 10, 2012)

Top o da morning to you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Jeffro, I commend you for not rattin a brother (blues) out concerning the lil episode at SOTW. The real story came out in the "Yeti cooler" thread.



Where's that thread, in the cafe??

 Hornet22


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you feel up to a commando raid? We go pull all da bushes up at a certain facility and they'll call him to come back down here and fix them up.
> Harvey Updyke gave me the idea.



Careful, Les will give you a new nick name.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful, Les will give you a new nick name.



You don't like my Bammer nicknames?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's that thread, in the cafe??
> 
> Hornet22



Right under da dribbler for the moment.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Top o da morning to you!



A S, wat up bud.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like my Bammer nicknames?



I think Harvey would fit RHBama quite well..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you feel up to a commando raid? We go pull all da bushes up at a certain facility and they'll call him to come back down here and fix them up.
> Harvey Updyke gave me the idea.


 I'm IN!!!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Top o da morning to you!


 Hey you!  Howyoudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Top o da morning to you!



Dannnnng....thought maybe the Big Pine Tree crashed or somethin  Gladf to see you back!!! 



Les Miles said:


> You don't like my Bammer nicknames?



Need to call you later on if it's ok...lemme know when it's convenient for you, please!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Right under da dribbler for the moment.



10-4


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Harvey would fit RHBama quite well..



oh gawd......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> A S, wat up bud.......



Trying to avoid work today, but it keeps finding me! 



Keebs said:


> I'm IN!!!
> 
> Hey you!  Howyoudoin?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW! I've read some funny stuff through the years in the Drivelers but that just freaking takes the cake.   

Some folks just.... well.... just well....  

Dear Lord.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnng....thought maybe the Big Pine Tree crashed or somethin  Gladf to see you back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, just taking a hiatus for a while!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2012)

mernin idjits.. whats cookin up in here?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


>





turtlebug said:


> WOW! I've read some funny stuff through the years in the Drivelers but that just freaking takes the cake.
> 
> Some folks just.... well.... just well....
> 
> Dear Lord.


 whichonethistime?


blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjits.. whats cookin up in here?


 what'd ya hear??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WOW! I've read some funny stuff through the years in the Drivelers but that just freaking takes the cake.
> 
> Some folks just.... well.... just well....
> 
> Dear Lord.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Gawd I hate the offseason


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Gawd I hate the offseason


Ya'll are kinda  over there in the SF


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>


Ppppsssttt, hey, Hornet!!!!!!!!!



































what ya got the Mrs for the anniversary???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ppppsssttt, hey, Hornet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hornet, just a lil fyi , i did a poll a while back and the women seem to like the plastic toilet bowl brush better than the one with the wood handle. Just sayin


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whichonethistime?



All of em.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll are kinda  over there in the SF



Yep, we're pretty bored over there. I fear cannibalism is not far away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Hornet, just a lil fyi , i did a pole a while back



Some things a brotha just shouldn't admit in public..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> All of em.



Interesting


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some things a brotha just shouldn't admit in public..



dope


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Hornet, just a lil fyi , i did a poll a while back and the women seem to like the plastic toilet bowl brush better than the one with the wood handle. Just sayin


yeah, the husbands didn't know what to do with anything wooden............... 


turtlebug said:


> All of em.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some things a brotha just shouldn't admit in public..


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, we're pretty bored over there. I fear cannibalism is not far away.



Well, then you won't have to eat those nasty mudbugs anymore.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

I sure do love me some mudbugs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, then you won't have to eat those nasty mudbugs anymore.



Mudbugs are a heck of a lot better than burnt fish sticks...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mudbugs are a heck of a lot better than burnt fish sticks...



What kind of idjit burns fish sticks???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What kind of idjit burns fish sticks???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What kind of idjit burns fish sticks???



The idjit that doesn't eat fish.     

Can't taste em that way. Then you can fool yourself into believe you're eating french fries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> The idjit that doesn't eat fish.
> 
> Can't taste em that way. Then you can fool yourself into believe you're eating french fries.



I'd hate to see what you do to a corn dog then...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd hate to see what you do to a corn dog then...



I don't eat hotdogs/corndogs.  



I've seen "The Great Outdoors", I know what the raccoons said and I know first hand for it to be true.    


I'm a very picky meat eater.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm a very picky meat eater.


But you DO eat venison, RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm a very picky meat eater.



The above statement akin to hunting over corn.

I will refrain from commenting further.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The above statement akin to hunting over corn.
> 
> I will refrain from commenting further.



Coach, may I give you a call later on at your convenience??? 

I need some HELP!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coach, may I give you a call later on at your convenience???
> 
> I need some HELP!!!



Yes, that will be fine. This evening will be the best time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like its going to be a Cheesburger kind of day from Chili's.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't quote or multi quote, just seeing if I can post.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, dat works


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yes, that will be fine. This evening will be the best time.



Thank ya sir!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Looks like its going to be a Cheesburger kind of day from Chili's.



Get'em to dump some chili on it slathered wiff, YOU KNOW......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Can't quote or multi quote, just seeing if I can post.


 THE curse has started!!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya sir!!!
> 
> Get'em to dump some chili on it slathered wiff, YOU KNOW......


How many waters you done drank?????? Hhhhmmmmm???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Can't quote or multi quote, just seeing if I can post.





Hornet22 said:


> OK, dat works



Been visitin them cheesy sights lately huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THE curse has started!!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How many waters you done drank?????? Hhhhmmmmm???



2....but it ain't the water, that was just their best diagnosis for "we don't know why you passed out".

And...I didn't stand up too fast, I was standing the whole time I was there. I sat down real fast though


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 2....but it ain't the water, that was just their best diagnosis for "we don't know why you passed out".
> 
> And...I didn't stand up too fast, I was standing the whole time I was there. I sat down real fast though


 bless yo heart.............


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been visitin them cheesy sights lately huh?



Work puter blocks'em and mama got the house one "fixed" ok lets see if this works


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well whatdaya Know. Go figer


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Work puter blocks'em and mama got the house one "fixed" ok lets see if this works


 didja miss this message to you???????



Keebs said:


> Ppppsssttt, hey, Hornet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't tell, Promise!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.............




I thought that was sumpin you said when you don't really mean it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought that was sumpin you said when you don't really mean it


 depends on how the southern woman WANTS to mean it..........


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> didja miss this message to you???????
> 
> 
> 
> I won't tell, Promise!!!!!!



A brand new hooli hoop, don't tell nobody, ok?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> A brand new hooli hoop, don't tell nobody, ok?



Is it one of those that light up when you spin it?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> A brand new hooli hoop, don't tell nobody, ok?


 Mums the werd, dood!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it one of those that light up when you spin it?


 she done mastered that one looooong time ago........... slap wore it out to be honest!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it one of those that light up when you spin it?





Keebs said:


> Mums the werd, dood!
> 
> she done mastered that one looooong time ago........... slap wore it out to be honest!



This one lites up AND shoots out small electrical impulses. Spose to stimulate the senses.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> This one lites up AND shoots out small electrical impulses. Spose to stimulate the senses.


yours or hers?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Gonna head outdoors with Jag fer awhile.... 

Bottled water in pocket


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yours or hers?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna head outdoors with Jag fer awhile....
> 
> Bottled water in pocket



Get you a Brita Pitcher. Best thing, and best water, we ever bought. Saves tons on buying the bottled stuff and tastes way better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Hugh, I`ll send you that info to your email late this evenin`.


And Keebs, I sent you a text Sunday!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, I`ll send you that info to your email late this evenin`.
> 
> 
> And Keebs, I sent you a text Sunday!!!!



10-4 boss.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna head outdoors with Jag fer awhile....
> 
> Bottled water in pocket


 good deal!


Hornet22 said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, I`ll send you that info to your email late this evenin`.
> 
> 
> And Keebs, I sent you a text Sunday!!!!


 sowwy..................





















THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Afternoon all yee Tuesday Trashers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

sigh.....
 You ever have one of those threads that you want to post something, but know somebody will be offended?
Now, i'm as guilty as anybody of cringing when i see misspelled words, bad punctuation, poor grammar, etc. 
 Several years ago, we had a poster( not Dawgpound, Les) that you could not understand half of what he posted. A friend of his posted later( if i remember correctly) that the man had a stroke in the past, poor hand function, and that he was doing the best he could.  That really hit home with me at the time, and i've always refrained from correcting or poking those posters i don't know.
Now, certain teenage paint chip eaters, PUI'ers, or mudbug suckers in the sports forum, thats a different matter. 
This has been your deep thought for Tuesday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> You ever have one of those threads that you want to post something, but know somebody will be offended?
> Now, i'm as guilty as anybody of cringing when i see misspelled words, bad punctuation, poor grammar, etc.
> Several years ago, we had a poster( not Dawgpound, Les) that you could not understand half of what he posted. A friend of his posted later( if i remember correctly) that the man had a stroke in the past, poor hand function, and that he was doing the best he could.  That really hit home with me at the time, and i've always refrained from correcting or poking those posters i don't know.
> ...


 wow dude!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get'em to dump some chili on it slathered wiff, YOU KNOW......


MMMMM.. dipped it in some of that queso sauce, with mustard of course



Jeff C. said:


> Gonna head outdoors with Jag fer awhile....
> 
> Bottled water in pocket


Take her easy Jeff.


Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> You ever have one of those threads that you want to post something, but know somebody will be offended?
> Now, i'm as guilty as anybody of cringing when i see misspelled words, bad punctuation, poor grammar, etc.
> Several years ago, we had a poster( not Dawgpound, Les) that you could not understand half of what he posted. A friend of his posted later( if i remember correctly) that the man had a stroke in the past, poor hand function, and that he was doing the best he could.  That really hit home with me at the time, and i've always refrained from correcting or poking those posters i don't know.
> ...



I didnt understand a word you  just said


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> You ever have one of those threads that you want to post something, but know somebody will be offended?
> Now, i'm as guilty as anybody of cringing when i see misspelled words, bad punctuation, poor grammar, etc.
> Several years ago, we had a poster( not Dawgpound, Les) that you could not understand half of what he posted. A friend of his posted later( if i remember correctly) that the man had a stroke in the past, poor hand function, and that he was doing the best he could.  That really hit home with me at the time, and i've always refrained from correcting or poking those posters i don't know.
> ...


Where's the link. I have no problem offending anyone...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt understand a word you  just said



dats my boy!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> But you DO eat venison, RIGHT?!?!



Yes I do.  It's lean, not much fat to trim, just good solid meat. I will turn a 12 oz cut of meat into 1.64 oz if it's got fat or strings of fat.  

Kinda like oysters, I will not eat nuttin with the consistency of thick snot.    





Les Miles said:


> The above statement akin to hunting over corn.
> 
> I will refrain from commenting further.




Does not compute. 

Must be speakin some of that crazy Cajun mumbo-jumbo. I'll call PAPALAPIN later and get a factual translation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's the link. I have no problem offending anyone...


it's not anything really spiteful.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684666


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> You ever have one of those threads that you want to post something, but know somebody will be offended?
> Now, i'm as guilty as anybody of cringing when i see misspelled words, bad punctuation, poor grammar, etc.
> Several years ago, we had a poster( not Dawgpound, Les) that you could not understand half of what he posted. A friend of his posted later( if i remember correctly) that the man had a stroke in the past, poor hand function, and that he was doing the best he could.  That really hit home with me at the time, and i've always refrained from correcting or poking those posters i don't know.
> ...





It sounds like you need to come stay at Casa Turtlebug some more and kill another turkey.   

I'll even put fresh water in the Keurig.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> it's not anything really spiteful.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684666



Mexican drug cartel hit!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It sounds like you need to come stay at Casa Turtlebug some more and kill another turkey.
> 
> I'll even put fresh water in the Keurig.



Naw, i'm on call and just finished a BBQ sammich and onion rings. That always makes me put a bucket on my head and think about life in general.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> _*Yes I do.*_


 Thata girl!!



rhbama3 said:


> it's not anything really spiteful.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684666


 I had trouble following that one myself............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs, forgiven...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> it's not anything really spiteful.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684666



Yep, I read that one. The first and second times, I was like  

Then I read it again, R-E-A-L S-L-O-W-L-Y and got the basic idea, but still not clearly. I had to ad-lib a bunch.  




That didn't bother me as bad as the trail cam forum thread. : I feel the turkey deserved a little better myself.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, I read that one. The first and second times, I was like
> 
> Then I read it again, R-E-A-L S-L-O-W-L-Y and got the basic idea, but still not clearly. I had to ad-lib a bunch.
> 
> ...



wat ur prublem is reedin that thred Tuttleburg   my cuzin waz reedin at the page we wuz lookin at and sez me too to ur posted can i come and will u fire up the cure-egg fer me to


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Alittlepunctuationgoesalongwaydontyallagreewithme


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, forgiven...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Alittlepunctuationgoesalongwaydontyallagreewithme





Yep...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep...



Hey Nic, will you be able to get a mani-pedi at your General Store?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> wat ur prublem is reedin that thred Tuttleburg ?



   

Hi Neil


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic, will you be able to get a mani-pedi at your General Store?



Nick don't do pedis. 

He just lets the gators gnaw his toenails off.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi Neil



 Hiya bugsy. 

I finished my thoughts and added to that post. Night shift makes the mind work a little slower than normal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Need nap, ya'll hold it down in here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic, will you be able to get a mani-pedi at your General Store?





Yep, sure will. It will go like this. Put you hand against that big section of blackgum log that is hung on the wall. Then spread your fingers real wide. the "whatever you call them things" will be administered from 8 steps away, with my tomahawks. On select days, Klem will also be available. He throws a knife, from about 12 steps, give or take.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Need nap, ya'll hold it down in here.


me too & I have an allergy headache, co'mere & wub my head, please..........


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, sure will. It will go like this. Put you hand against that big section of blackgum log that is hung on the wall. Then spread your fingers real wide. the "whatever you call them things" will be administered from 8 steps away, with my tomahawks. On select days, Klem will also be available. He throws a knife, from about 12 steps, give or take.


 ohgoodlawd!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too & I have an allergy headache, co'mere & wub my head, please..........
> 
> ohgoodlawd!



Ok but we might fall asleep at the same time


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, sure will. It will go like this. Put you hand against that big section of blackgum log that is hung on the wall. Then spread your fingers real wide. the "whatever you call them things" will be administered from 8 steps away, with my tomahawks. On select days, Klem will also be available. He throws a knife, from about 12 steps, give or take.



What about waxing and exfoliating???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, if'n ya'll dont here from Keebs and i by about 4:30 wake us up, we dont want to be late to leave


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Need nap, ya'll hold it down in here.



Uhm NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!

If weez gotta stay awake and put up with Les Miles, then so do you.    


Wobbert-Woo!  is the only driveler allowed to take daytime weekday naps.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What about waxing and exfoliating???



Brazilian wax?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What about waxing and exfoliating???



Waxing and what


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What about waxing and exfoliating???





Clean your own truck up! Only time my trucks get washed is when it rains!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What about waxing and exfoliating???



I knew it.


You get facials.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I knew it.
> 
> 
> You get facials.



Does bathing in crab boil count?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!
> 
> If weez gotta stay awake and put up with Les Miles, then so do you.
> 
> ...



I have got to figure out how to get on your good side like "wobbert-woo" has.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean your own truck up! Only time my trucks get washed is when it rains!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok but we might fall asleep at the same time





mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if'n ya'll dont here from Keebs and i by about 4:30 wake us up, we dont want to be late to leave





turtlebug said:


> Uhm NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!
> 
> If weez gotta stay awake and put up with Les Miles, then so do you.
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Waxing and what


 go wander around in the PF for a bit, this could get over your head realllll quick like!


turtlebug said:


> I knew it.
> 
> 
> You get facials.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean your own truck up! Only time my trucks get washed is when it rains!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2012)

someone say sumthin about drankin?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> someone say sumthin about drankin?



Nope, not me. but I wuz thanking bout it really hard a minute ago.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean your own truck up! Only time my trucks get washed is when it rains!



I don't think he drives a truck, let alone gets it dirty. 

I'm guessing Les drives one of them wanna be country boy SUV's or something. Probably a Lincoln Navigator in pearl metallic.     


Ruh-Roh!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Nope, not me. but I wuz thanking bout it really hard a minute ago.



glad to know it aint just me...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 10, 2012)

Off to the school line. Maybe I'll get a chance to stop back by before work. Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> someone say sumthin about drankin?





Hornet22 said:


> Nope, not me. but I wuz thanking bout it really hard a minute ago.





turtlebug said:


> I don't think he drives a truck, let alone gets it dirty.
> 
> I'm guessing Les drives one of them wanna be country boy SUV's or something. Probably a Lincol Navigator in pearl metallic.
> 
> ...



Bwa hahaha


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

<------Chicken, rice, broccori, cheese casserole snack, with a Jalapeno, and hawaiian roll


----------



## slip (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Chicken, rice, broccori, cheese casserole snack, with a Jalapeno, and hawaiian roll



And a big ol glass of ice cold water, _right?_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Chicken, rice, broccori, cheese casserole snack, with a Jalapeno, and _*hawaiian roll*_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

slip said:


> And a big ol glass of ice cold water, _right?_


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get you a Brita Pitcher. Best thing, and best water, we ever bought. Saves tons on buying the bottled stuff and tastes way better.



Had one once, can't remember exactly how, but we broke it  It was good tasting water 



rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> You ever have one of those threads that you want to post something, but know somebody will be offended?
> Now, i'm as guilty as anybody of cringing when i see misspelled words, bad punctuation, poor grammar, etc.
> Several years ago, we had a poster( not Dawgpound, Les) that you could not understand half of what he posted. A friend of his posted later( if i remember correctly) that the man had a stroke in the past, poor hand function, and that he was doing the best he could.  That really hit home with me at the time, and i've always refrained from correcting or poking those posters i don't know.
> ...



On a few occasions....



mudracing101 said:


> I have got to figure out how to get on your good side like "wobbert-woo" has.



Fuhgitaboudit!!!! I tried already....she hard to get, thanks to woo woo wobbert


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

slip said:


> And a big ol glass of ice cold water, _right?_



Sweet lemon tea


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweet lemon tea



That sounds wonderful right about now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That sounds wonderful right about now!



Very quinching.....tart, sweet, wet!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Very quinching.....tart, sweet, wet!!!









 I ain't gonna, nope, not one single word.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't gonna, nope, not one single word.....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had one once, can't remember exactly how, but we broke it  It was good tasting water
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Very quinching.....tart, sweet, wet!!!



"quinching"...... reminds me thats its getting close to 5, i'm bout to thirst to death.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't gonna, nope, not one single word.....................



Great minds, great minds my lady


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> "quinching"...... reminds me thats its getting close to 5, i'm bout to thirst to death.


 I still have one "baby 6 pack" left in da outside fridge........ can you make another delivery anytime soon?!??!


Hornet22 said:


> Great minds, great minds my lady


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I still have one "baby 6 pack" left in da outside fridge........ can you make another delivery anytime soon?!??!



Women , them things dont last around my place
But yeah i think i can handle that.
Its that time , lets make like a tree and leave


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Women , them things dont last around my place
> But yeah i think i can handle that.
> Its that time , lets make like a tree and leave


 It ain't been easy keepin them this long!
Ah'ight, I'm READY!

oooppppsss................ BYE YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2012)

best scoot or ya'll miss the bus!   5pm!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm out ya'll


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Hawiian chicken.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> And I ain't done yet, got about 20 more to go...... one...... by......one.......



Well he has responded to two of mine a few more  to go.  Now is it polite to respond to a responded pm with two more to show thoughtfulness?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well he has responded to two of mine a few more  to go.  Now is it polite to respond to a responded pm with two more to show thoughtfulness?



Why sure it is giw. I had the same prob rhb3 had. Kept sending them but they wuz rejected.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Chicken ala king straight out of the can.
Yeah, i'm feeling a little wild today. You can't stop me.






Time to do the dishes...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

I had Dreamland ribs a few hours ago. I am still stuffed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I had Dreamland ribs a few hours ago. I am still stuffed.



Welcome to the Dark Side!
Them Alabama ribs looked mighty fine!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side!
> Them Alabama ribs looked mighty fine!



That's the only good thing to ever come from Tuscaloosa.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side!
> Them Alabama ribs looked mighty fine!



Splain please.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Splain please.



Incoming!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Incoming!



Whazza Dreamland rib? 

I'll travel miles for good ribs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whazza Dreamland rib?
> 
> I'll travel miles for good ribs.



So you say that you are from the South but...  

- you don't like seafood 

- but you do like Dreamland Ribs 

Sounds like one them carpetbaggers from extreme North Florida to me...


----------



## pbradley (Apr 10, 2012)

There was a place called Jake and Rip's last week in Grenada Mississippi right across from our hotel. Awesome Q; we were there 4 days and ate there three times.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

I was feeling all Springy and happy today (momentarily) so I had to break it out, take the price tags off and switch over to start using it.    

I don't spend a lot of $$$ on girlie things but I have to make an exception for my Dooneys.  


Behold!!!! Such a thing of beauty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whazza Dreamland rib?
> :



If God ate ribs that's the only place he would go...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was feeling all Springy and happy today (momentarily) so I had to break it out, take the price tags off and switch over to start using it.
> 
> I don't spend a lot of $$$ on girlie things but I have to make an exception for my Dooneys.
> 
> ...



I should own part of that company as much of my money that has been spent on their products by the ex.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So you say that you are from the South but...
> 
> - you don't like seafood
> 
> ...




Told you, I never even heard of em.  

You just keep that crap up mister.    

I hate Flori-duh with a passion.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I should own part of that company as much of my money that has been spent on their products by the ex.



Got any of her old leftovers?    



Aside from you.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Told you, I never even heard of em.
> 
> You just keep that crap up mister.
> 
> I hate Flori-duh with a passion.



Oh I misunderstood about the ribs. They are IMO some of the best ribs in the country. The sauce has great flavor and a good kick. 

As far as new purses for you, how about this one?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Oh I misunderstood about the ribs. They are IMO some of the best ribs in the country. The sauce has great flavor and a good kick.
> 
> As far as new purses for you, how about this one?



I'm not a snob, but I don't buy my purses from Goodwill.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

So I'm watching "Death From Above" the Carlos Hathcock story... again... for about the 12th time and it never ceases to amaze me that theses supposed modern day super-snipers have to make so many provisions to replicate the shots that Hathcock made without all the fancy schmanzy crap. 

Hathcock was DA MAN!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

My Wobbert-Woo!  left. 

Was it because I just ate the last of the leftover collards?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess after 29 years of marriage our minds think alike. I got my PINK knife made by Mr. Travis and Chris got his oyster shucker made by Mr.Raleigh. Happy Anniversary us.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: For all you Falcon fans that hate him: "Bobby Petrino To Be Fired By Arkansas"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> My Wobbert-Woo!  left.
> 
> Was it because I just ate the last of the leftover collards?



BTW, Dreamland will ship their ribs from Tuscaloosa right to your doorstep..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess after 29 years of marriage our minds think alike. I got my PINK knife made by Mr. Travis and Chris got his oyster shucker made by Mr.Raleigh. Happy Anniversary us.



Y'all done good...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess after 29 years of marriage our minds think alike. I got my PINK knife made by Mr. Travis and Chris got his oyster shucker made by Mr.Raleigh. Happy Anniversary us.



Awe! Happy Anniversary.    


Pretty knife.  

(You can tell a man really trusts you when they put firearms and various sharp weaponry in your hands)


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BTW, Dreamland will ship their ribs from Tuscaloosa right to your doorstep..




Will I have to cook em myself?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess after 29 years of marriage our minds think alike. I got my PINK knife made by Mr. Travis and Chris got his oyster shucker made by Mr.Raleigh. Happy Anniversary us.



Awesome presents... now about that new hula hoop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Awe! Happy Anniversary.
> 
> 
> Pretty knife.
> ...







Les Miles said:


> Awesome presents... now about that new hula hoop.


I thought Keebs was in charge of that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's the only good thing to ever come from Tuscaloosa.


True. Everything else has been a nightmare for you Cajuns. 


turtlebug said:


> Splain please.


Dreamland is an icon in Tuscaloosa and opened a couple of other BBQ houses in the past few years. They have the best ribs i've ever ate and you'll never get close to the doors on gameday in Tuscaloosa. 


Les Miles said:


> So you say that you are from the South but...
> 
> - you don't like seafood
> 
> ...


Do you ave any idea how often you go on her Ignore list? 


turtlebug said:


> I was feeling all Springy and happy today (momentarily) so I had to break it out, take the price tags off and switch over to start using it.
> 
> I don't spend a lot of $$$ on girlie things but I have to make an exception for my Dooneys.
> 
> ...


Lawd, that is .....um.......er....... expensive. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If God ate ribs that's the only place he would go...


true, true....


Les Miles said:


> I should own part of that company as much of my money that has been spent on their products by the ex.


I bought one for my daughter on Christmas. She ain't getting another one. 


turtlebug said:


> I'm not a snob, but I don't buy my purses from Goodwill.





turtlebug said:


> My Wobbert-Woo!  left.
> 
> Was it because I just ate the last of the leftover collards?


No, it was because my beeper went off. We now have yet another important cardiac drug on back-order and low inventory levels. This sux.....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess after 29 years of marriage our minds think alike. I got my PINK knife made by Mr. Travis and Chris got his oyster shucker made by Mr.Raleigh. Happy Anniversary us.


What an awesome set of cutlery!
Why in the world are you here? Chris oughta be taking you to the finest dinner in town and........ stuff. 


I had to go back and edit because there were too many smileys.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> True. Everything else has been a nightmare for you Cajuns.
> 
> Dreamland is an icon in Tuscaloosa and opened a couple of other BBQ houses in the past few years. They have the best ribs i've ever ate and you'll never get close to the doors on gameday in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> ...




I'm so proud of you and your multiquote.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so proud of you and your multiquote.



Do you realize how much hunting/fishing stuff you could have bought instead of the Doobark purse? 

I am so waiting for a text from you next weekend! Got a good feeling about it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright....which one of you idjits was following me today??


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857244&posted=1#post6857244


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....which one of you idjits was following me today??
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857244&posted=1#post6857244



Wasn't that about the same time Jeffc went "for a walk"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....which one of you idjits was following me today??
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857244&posted=1#post6857244



That irks me...
















That someone besides me is stawkin you..


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you realize how much hunting/fishing stuff you could have bought instead of the Doobark purse?
> 
> I am so waiting for a text from you next weekend! Got a good feeling about it!




Bait won't buy me purses or even jewelry unless I tell him exactly what I want.   He will buy me firearms, broadheads, archery equipment, stands, corn, and anything else hunting/outdoors related and he would buy me lingerie... if I'd wear it.    

But he won't buy me a Coach or a Dooney.  



I think I might sleep in Saturday and go Sunday.  
I don't know why, but I feel like you might be right. I think the hens are hopping on the nests and the boys are looking for anything at this point.  

I hope so anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....which one of you idjits was following me today??
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857244&posted=1#post6857244





I dunno, the writing looks a little too precise and girlie. 

You ever meet a member that goes by ShaggyBill?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bait won't buy me purses or even jewelry unless I tell him exactly what I want.   He will buy me firearms, broadheads, archery equipment, stands, corn, and anything else hunting/outdoors related and he would buy me lingerie... if I'd wear it.
> 
> But he won't buy me a Coach or a Dooney.
> 
> ...



Go where i sat, or get Bait to show you where. Set up with the creek thicket in front of you about 30 yards and the road to your left about 30-40 yards. I'd be afraid they'd notice a ground blind appearing overnight. Just remember that earlier this year a Gobbler and hen was roosting to the right in the edge of that swamphead. We've found the right spot, just got to get in there without being seen if they roost there the night before. Let them start talking before you call.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I dunno, the writing looks a little too precise and girlie.
> 
> You ever meet a member that goes by ShaggyBill?



AACCKKK!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Go where i sat, or get Bait to show you where. Set up with the creek thicket in front of you about 30 yards and the road to your left about 30-40 yards. I'd be afraid they'd notice a ground blind appearing overnight. Just remember that earlier this year a Gobbler and hen was roosting to the right in the edge of that swamphead. We've found the right spot, just got to get in there without being seen if they roost there the night before. Let them start talking before you call.





Did I say I was gonna set up a ground blind in there?  


I'm just gonna camo up from head to toe and lean on a tree like you did. 




Just about bedtime. I'm so danged tired and would you PLEASE tell your Baitbro to take some danged cough medicine.  He's about to hack up a lung over here.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> AACCKKK!!!!!



Ahhhhhhhh "sweet" memories.    


He was fun and quite informative to have around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Did I say I was gonna set up a ground blind in there?
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna camo up from head to toe and lean on a tree like you did.
> ...


aw, Man.... he still ain't over that mess?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> aw, Man.... he still ain't over that mess?




The cough is back and horrible today.  

I think he needs to be poppin a Zyrtec every day.  

Just like Mini-Me has slacked off of her Allegra. The whole danged family would rather wait til it's in dire straits before doing anything about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhhhhhh "sweet" memories.
> 
> 
> He was fun and quite informative to have around.


Whatever...
When he said " I wish the admin or mods would do something about all these half nekkid women avatars" he was done as far as i'm concerned. 


turtlebug said:


> The cough is back and horrible today.
> 
> I think he needs to be poppin a Zyrtec every day.
> 
> Just like Mini-Me has slacked off of her Allegra. The whole danged family would rather wait til it's in dire straits before doing anything about it.


I'm thinking Baitbro has walking pnemonia or bronchitis at the least. He needs something other than allergy meds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever...
> When he said " I wish the admin or mods would do something about all these half nekkid women avatars" he was done as far as i'm concerned.



We have half nekkid women avatars?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have half nekkid women avatars?



Not anymore. Remember the bikini avatar ban? I still think he had something to do with it.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have half nekkid women avatars?



 we do. ??  Dang I need to pay more attention


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Baitbro has walking pnemonia or bronchitis at the least. He needs something other than allergy meds.



Well YOU take him to the doctor.  

I'd rather cuddle with a PBA steer than try and talk him into going to the Doc.   

Stubborn rascal.  





He'll go when he's had enough and can't talk at all or when I pop-knot him with a skillet for waking me up all night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....which one of you idjits was following me today??
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857244&posted=1#post6857244




Stawkin 101 : Never let your victim know you're around, had to of been a rookie stawker.








 I'da been hiding in the back seat with nuttin on, but me Cheekun Mask . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stawkin 101 : Never let your victim know you're around, had to of been a rookie stawker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you good at that aint cha.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wasn't that about the same time Jeffc went "for a walk"?



Is he supposed to be going for walks?? I hope he had a bottle of water with him! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That irks me...
> 
> That someone besides me is stawkin you..





Rob didn't see the humor in it. He just rolled his eyes. And then told me to make sure to get to my turkey spot an hour EARLIER than usual tomorrow.... 



turtlebug said:


> I dunno, the writing looks a little too precise and girlie.
> 
> You ever meet a member that goes by ShaggyBill?



  It IS kinda neat for a man, eh?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Stawkin 101 : Never let your victim know you're around, had to of been a rookie stawker.
> 
> I'da been hiding in the back seat with nuttin on, but me Cheekun Mask . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 10, 2012)

Gonna hit the bed......need to get up ridiculously early tomorrow.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna hit the bed......need to get up ridiculously early tomorrow.....






Good luck Cort, I'll see ya there . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Cort, I'll see ya there . . .


Looks like Mason will be coming to visit next Monday & Tuesday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Mason will be coming to visit next Monday & Tuesday!!





You were evidently still napping when Elaine and I were talking, he's coming over Sunday afternoon  and leaving Tuesday afternoon. 


Dawn's already said, since I have to work Sunday night, and Mason will probably be "upset" that he will be spending the night in our bed AGAIN !!! 


Need to see if we can ease him into the pool !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2012)

Hump day.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 11, 2012)

Back to the turkey woods.....later y'all!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck SP


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

One more hour here at work, then home for nap, hopefully up by noonish !!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

This is KendallBearden??? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855094&postcount=1


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This is KendallBearden???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855094&postcount=1






I dunno, can't see it and wouldn't know the idjit if I saw him . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One more hour here at work, then home for nap, hopefully up by noonish !!



Noon??? 

Takes you that long to get up?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 11, 2012)

Time to wake up idjits!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This is KendallBearden???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855094&postcount=1





Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, can't see it and wouldn't know the idjit if I saw him . . .



I thought that was a pic of Kyle Busch !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess after 29 years of marriage our minds think alike. I got my PINK knife made by Mr. Travis and Chris got his oyster shucker made by Mr.Raleigh. Happy Anniversary us.



Awesome


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning ya'll.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 11, 2012)

Hay.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

alright.......... sumthin's wrong here.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.................


Oh yeah!!!!!!





 Hey Ya'll!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 11, 2012)

BTW, I ate Fogo De Choa last night for the first time ever. 

I probably won't need to eat again for about a week.

Anybody else ever ate there?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 11, 2012)

Bill introduced to the South Carolina Senate to allow open carry and do away with the requirment of a permit.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> Bill introduced _*to the South Carolina Senate*_ to allow open carry and do away with the requirment of a permit.


 and that affects GEORGIA, how???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Awesome



X2......beautiful!!!!! 

Good mornin folks!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

Present


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> X2......beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Good mornin folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Present


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....which one of you idjits was following me today??
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857244&posted=1#post6857244





rhbama3 said:


> Wasn't that about the same time Jeffc went "for a walk"?



Tweren't me cause it would've read: Hey Sugar Plum, resuscitate me, then call 911........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Present





Keebs said:


>




Mmmmmmmm.....multilicious up in heah!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Mornin Keebsista!   



Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmmmm.....multilicious up in heah!!!



Hi Jeffro.  




Whew!!! I am soooo glad I have friends in good places. 

With the rather sudden disappearance of the majority of our turkey population a few weeks ago, I'd been trying to get in touch with a friend in a lease up the road covered up in turkeys, so I could take Wobbert-Woo!  to ensure he got a nice gobbler. 


Friend just called me this morning. Since Wobbert had his turkey, I inquired about myself. 

I was informed that he would've took me/us down there in a heartbeat and let us shoot all the turkeys we wanted, but his dumb-behind relative went in and baited em up and got a $1,000 ticket.    


I think I'll settle for working the few gobblers we've got hanging around. 

Dear Lord I AM SOOOOOO GLAD I didn't take Wobbert-Woo!  down there. After the speeding ticket, if he'd gotten a ticket for hunting turkeys over bait, Bubbette would've forbid him from coming to our house ever again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Bugsy  I hope you have a good day today!!!


Durn.....it's a good thing that didn't work out in y'alls favor.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why people gotta be sooooo............gggrrr............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning



Fergot to call you last night 

Mornin Coach!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This is KendallBearden???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855094&postcount=1





Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, can't see it and wouldn't know the idjit if I saw him . . .



That picture of Kendall explains a lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This is KendallBearden???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6855094&postcount=1






Are you serious ???  He looks like a "twelven"  ....




Good night/day peeps !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you serious ???  He looks like a "twelven"  ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sleep well my friend!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> BTW, I ate Fogo De Choa last night for the first time ever.
> 
> I probably won't need to eat again for about a week.
> 
> Anybody else ever ate there?



Fogo De Choa is da bomb! 

But you better fast for a day before you go there. 

Oh and skip the cheap stuff like all that chicken and go for the good stuff like the filet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That picture of Kendall explains a lot.




Doesn't say much for Otis though


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fergot to call you last night
> 
> Mornin Coach!!!



I should be available this afternoon. 

You drinking your water???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow....... me too! 


Les Miles said:


> Fogo De Choa is da bomb!
> 
> But you better fast for a day before you go there.
> 
> Oh and skip the cheap stuff like all that chicken and go for the good stuff like the filet.



Wen was the last time you had your cholesterol levels checked?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I should be available this afternoon.
> 
> You drinking your water???



Gettin sloshy....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin sloshy....


 Chief? You DO know you can *over-do* water too, right?  I mean, for real get sick drinking too much!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fogo De Choa is da bomb!
> 
> But you better fast for a day before you go there.
> 
> *Oh and skip the cheap stuff like all that chicken and go for the good stuff like the filet.*



Yep, I took one little bite of chicken, wasn't wastin' my time on that mess when all those different cuts of beef were around. Them pork ribs were somethin'serious too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Chief? You DO know you can *over-do* water too, right?  I mean, for real get sick drinking too much!



Can't win for losin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't win for losin!!!


 I know, I know............. but I remember a couple years back a few marathon runners over doing it & dying............. for some reason I juss ain't ready to let you go yet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, I know............. but I remember a couple years back a few marathon runners over doing it & dying............. for some reason I juss ain't ready to let you go yet!




Don't worry, I got a purty good drainage system


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry, I got a purty good drainage system


well, uuumm, eeerrrr, I guess that's good to know there, chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

happy hump day to all you menz and womenz drivlerz!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going to Netflix and watch black and white episodes of Andy Griffith. Leave a message with Sarah if y'all need me.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry, I got a purty good drainage system



If this wasn't a work keyboard, you'd owe me one. I know what ya mean tho, 4 bottles already today, plus java this morning, man.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> happy hump day to all you menz and womenz drivlerz!!





kracker said:


> I'm going to Netflix and watch black and white episodes of Andy Griffith. Leave a message with Sarah if y'all need me.


 10-4...........


Hornet22 said:


> If this wasn't a work keyboard, you'd owe me one. I know what ya mean tho, 4 bottles already today, plus java this morning, man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 10-4...........



hey you hunk of burnin love!!!! howudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey you hunk of burnin love!!!! howudoin?


  who me??????  goodlawd...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, uuumm, eeerrrr, I guess that's good to know there, chief!




Deleted further comments..... 

On another note, bout 2 hrs into takin meds and starting to get that crappy, weird feelin.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Deleted further comments.....
> 
> On another note, bout 2 hrs into takin meds and starting to get that crappy, weird feelin.


 on the comments...................
 on the weird feelin................... have you looked up/read the side affects of these meds? Do you know anything about them???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> happy hump day to all you menz and womenz drivlerz!!



Word!! 



kracker said:


> I'm going to Netflix and watch black and white episodes of Andy Griffith. Leave a message with Sarah if y'all need me.



Hmmmm.....sounds like a good idea!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> If this wasn't a work keyboard, you'd owe me one. I know what ya mean tho, 4 bottles already today, plus java this morning, man.





Fo bottles  



blood on the ground said:


> hey you hunk of burnin love!!!! howudoin?



 Not bad, you???



Keebs said:


> who me??????  goodlawd...............



See above post


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who me??????  goodlawd...............


WHAT? 


Jeff C. said:


> Word!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im hangin like a hair in a biscuit Jeff...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad, you???
> 
> See above post


 ~whew~ ok, thought he got our quotes mixed up there for a moment!


blood on the ground said:


> WHAT?
> im hangin like a hair in a biscuit Jeff...



goodgooblygoobers!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

That idjit string done got me thinking about driving all the way down to Fogo de Chão for lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That idjit string done got me thinking about driving all the way down to Fogo de Chão for lunch.



Is that one of them Chinese places, what is that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahhhhh, nevermind, brazilian steakhouse. Google is your friend.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that one of them Chinese places, what is that?


yeah, it is.................     nah, it's where you're taking all us for the next supper..................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ahhhhh, nevermind, brazilian steakhouse. Google is your friend.


 Did you see the salad bar?????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it is.................     nah, it's where you're taking all us for the next supper..................



I dont think they have one of them tween your house and mine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it is.................     nah, it's where you're taking all us for the next supper..................





mudracing101 said:


> I dont think they have one of them tween your house and mine.



Come to think of it,.. there aint no place to eat tween your house and mine


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont think they have one of them tween your house and mine.


 Road Trip!!!!!!!!
Hey, when's the next time you're going to be over my way?????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Come to think of it,.. there aint no place to eat tween your house and mine


Cranky's!  Great fried cheekun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

y'all ever eat coon and sweet taters?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Road Trip!!!!!!!!
> Hey, when's the next time you're going to be over my way?????


Not this weekend but maybe next , why whats up



Keebs said:


> Cranky's!  Great fried cheekun!



The other night when i left there is nothing, open anyways, trust me i was lookin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all ever eat coon and sweet taters?





Yep, but not together. Folks down here usually cook sweet taters with possum.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

What'd I miss.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all ever eat coon and sweet taters?


I was *told* I was tasting either coon or possum one weekend at a party, but knowing the kids that had it, eh, it couldn't been, but no sweet taters............


mudracing101 said:


> Not this weekend but maybe next , why whats up
> The other night when i left there is nothing, open anyways, trust me i was lookin.


 juss wondering.......ya'll need to stop by & check on your canine niece!
They run out of food fairly quick, they even have hot lunches that are really decent too and I'm not sure they even cook on Sundays or not.  The pizza's look pretty good to, haven't tried one yet though.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that one of them Chinese places, what is that?





mudracing101 said:


> Ahhhhh, nevermind, brazilian steakhouse. Google is your friend.





Keebs said:


> Did you see the salad bar?????????



You pay around $50 per person and then they bring around these skewers of different kinds of meat. It's basically a fancy all-you-can-eat place. Meat ranges from chicken to steaks to exotic stuff like African Boar.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You pay around _*$50 per perso*_n and then they bring around these skewers of different kinds of meat. It's basically a fancy all-you-can-eat place. Meat ranges from chicken to steaks to exotic stuff like African Boar.


 That's where I 'bout choked.............. but if it's as good as ya'll say, naawww, I'd have to have a doggy bag for sure for that price!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's where I 'bout choked.............. but if it's as good as ya'll say, naawww, I'd have to have a doggy bag for sure for that price!



Yep, it ain't cheap. I always tell the guy toting the chicken around to not even stop at my table. Likewise, I tell the guys toting the ribeye and filet around to stop by often. The salad bar is very nice but I don't eat too much of the filler. One think that I like is they have these fried bananas that are pretty good. Make sure you are really hungry when you walk in the door there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, it ain't cheap. I always tell the guy toting the chicken around to not even stop at my table. Likewise, I tell the guys toting the ribeye and filet around to stop by often. The salad bar is very nice but I don't eat too much of the filler. One think that I like is they have these fried bananas that are pretty good. Make sure you are really hungry when you walk in the door there.


Are you sure it's fried bananas or is it fried plantains? those things are awsome!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, it ain't cheap. I always tell the guy toting the chicken around to not even stop at my table. Likewise, I tell the guys toting the ribeye and filet around to stop by often. The salad bar is very nice but I don't eat too much of the filler. One think that I like is they have these fried bananas that are pretty good. Make sure you are really hungry when you walk in the door there.



The place is awesome!  And I do not waste time/space on the salad bar........give me da meat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You pay around $50 per person and then they bring around these skewers of different kinds of meat. It's basically a fancy all-you-can-eat place. Meat ranges from chicken to steaks to exotic stuff like African Boar.





hdm03 said:


> The place is awesome!  And I do not waste time/space on the salad bar........give me da meat!



I'll put it on my to do list


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The place is awesome!  And I do not waste time/space on the salad bar........give me da meat!


 oh, never mind................ 


mudracing101 said:


> I'll put it on my to do list


 I'll even spiff up and wear a dress and heels........... yeah, I can do that.............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh, never mind................


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hump Diggity Dawg...it's Wednesday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was *told* I was tasting either coon or possum one weekend at a party, but knowing the kids that had it, eh, it couldn't been, but no sweet taters............
> 
> juss wondering.......ya'll need to stop by & check on your canine niece!
> They run out of food fairly quick, they even have hot lunches that are really decent too and I'm not sure they even cook on Sundays or not.  The pizza's look pretty good to, haven't tried one yet though.



Ok then.  Problem is alot of times when i get that way its in the mornings going and the next morning coming back . I also know now that someone doesnt get out of the bed till bout 1 ish. Wont say no names


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> Hump Diggity Dawg...it's Wednesday!





mudracing101 said:


> Ok then.  Problem is alot of times when i get that way its in the mornings going and the next morning coming back . I also know now that someone doesnt get out of the bed till bout 1 ish. Wont say no names


 not ALLLLL the time! just depends on how late I was up the night before....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What'd I miss.



ME


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 11, 2012)

No turkeys today. Gonna take the rest of the day off....'bout walked my poor broke toe off. It's killin' me. My boots are a little more snug than usual...so I reckon it's swollen from all the walking. Met my stawker...purty nice fella. Not who I thought it was. We had a nice chat. He apologized for creepin' me out


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No turkeys today. Gonna take the rest of the day off....'bout walked my poor broke toe off. It's killin' me. My boots are a little more snug than usual...so I reckon it's swollen from all the walking. Met my stawker...purty nice fella. Not who I thought it was. We had a nice chat. He apologized for creepin' me out





I heard one bird, and he fired off one time only.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No turkeys today. Gonna take the rest of the day off....'bout walked my poor broke toe off. It's killin' me. My boots are a little more snug than usual...so I reckon it's swollen from all the walking. Met my stawker...purty nice fella. Not who I thought it was. We had a nice chat. He apologized for creepin' me out



Do tell...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2012)

Stawker?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No turkeys today. Gonna take the rest of the day off....'bout walked my poor broke toe off. It's killin' me. My boots are a little more snug than usual...so I reckon it's swollen from all the walking. Met my stawker...purty nice fella. Not who I thought it was. We had a nice chat. He apologized for creepin' me out


 well??????????? c'mon, woman, DETAILS!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I heard one bird, and he fired off one time only.


 and you didn't 'neak up on him & get'em???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> on the comments...................
> on the weird feelin................... have you looked up/read the side affects of these meds? Do you know anything about them???



All I ca do is  Good Gawd woman, you don't gimme no credick for nuttin


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well??????????? c'mon, woman, DETAILS!!!!!!!!
> 
> and you didn't 'neak up on him & get'em???





When I come to visit, I`ll tell you a story you won`t believe...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No turkeys today. Gonna take the rest of the day off....'bout walked my poor broke toe off. It's killin' me. My boots are a little more snug than usual...so I reckon it's swollen from all the walking. Met my stawker...purty nice fella. Not who I thought it was. We had a nice chat. He apologized for creepin' me out



Not who you thought it was? Geez, Woman!
Just how many stawkers do you have?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All I ca do is  Good Gawd woman, you don't gimme no credick for nuttin


 Darlin', you're a man, I know how you menfolk CAN BE....... but if I am wrong, then from the bottom of my heart, I apologize.  Now, what'd you find out about them meds? hhmmm??


Nicodemus said:


> When I come to visit, I`ll tell you a story you won`t believe...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not who you thought it was? Geez, Woman!
> Just how many stawkers do you have?


I ain't worried about how many (I know this place) I juss wanna know who it was!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, it tweren't me. 
I see Stringmusic is on da shortbus. Keebs where you want him to sit?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard one bird, and he fired off one time only.



Nick, soon as I wake up some more, I'll post some pics. I have a few that look just like yours. Found a dust bowl and there were tracks EVERYWHERE. 



Les Miles said:


> Do tell...



see below



boneboy96 said:


> Stawker?



Yep. Didn't you see my thread? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684933&highlight=



Keebs said:


> well??????????? c'mon, woman, DETAILS!!!!!!!!



Simma down now!  I was leaving da woods when I posted before. Now I'm home and on a computer. This be him: http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=42639

I thought it was Mattech, he and I have chatted via PM in the past, and we both drive a Silver Dodge Caravan, so I figured he'd found me.



rhbama3 said:


> Not who you thought it was? Geez, Woman!
> Just how many stawkers do you have?



Whaaaaa? You mean, it's not normal to have more than one?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it tweren't me.
> I see Stringmusic is on da shortbus. Keebs where you want him to sit?


Hhhhmmmm, I think he's gonna be one of those we have to watch & see where he fits best........... ~knowwhatImean~?


Sugar Plum said:


> Simma down now!  I was leaving da woods when I posted before. Now I'm home and on a computer. This be him: http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=42639


 Don't know whether I'm relieved or not that it's not one of the "regulars"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't know whether I'm relieved or not that it's not one of the "regulars"



You and I think a LOT alike.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

He's only got 38 posts in 3 years? 
He's not ready for this place.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you're a man, I know how you menfolk CAN BE....... but if I am wrong, then from the bottom of my heart, I apologize.  Now, what'd you find out about them meds? hhmmm??





There's a VERY good reason for that too!!!  

They can make you feel like crap 

Plavix, Bystolic, Levaquin, seem to be the culprits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He's only got 38 posts in 3 years?
> He's not ready for this place.....



That, or he's a professional


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I see Stringmusic is on da shortbus. Keebs where you want him to sit?





Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, I think he's gonna be one of those we have to watch & see where he fits best........... ~knowwhatImean~?





He smells stinky and he burps a lot.  

Make him sit next to Quack.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mornin folks. I had a stawker once. She even had most of her teeth. 

My weekend is here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You and I think a LOT alike.....





rhbama3 said:


> He's only got _*38 posts*_ in 3 years?
> He's not ready for this place.....


 HE'S A LURKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> There's a VERY good reason for that too!!!
> 
> They can make you feel like crap
> 
> Plavix, Bystolic, Levaquin, seem to be the culprits.


Oy, good thing google is my friend!


Jeff C. said:


> That, or he's a professional


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. I had a stawker once. She even had most of her teeth.
> 
> My weekend is here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> He smells stinky and he burps a lot.
> 
> Make him sit next to Quack.


 Nu-uh, I have to make Quack sit next to me most trips just to keep him half-way in line!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> He smells stinky and he burps a lot.
> 
> Make him sit next to Quack.



The two of them together could create a dangerous and hazardous situation. 

Hiya Lea


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody need my protection services?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody need my protection services?


 what ya heard?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> He smells stinky and he burps a lot.
> 
> Make him sit next to Quack.





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. I had a stawker once. She even had most of her teeth.
> 
> My weekend is here.





Nicodemus said:


> Anybody need my protection services?



I'll get back to ya on that.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 11, 2012)

If I don't get better jus shoot me




That is all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I don't get better jus shoot me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong wiff you?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I don't get better jus shoot me
> That is all









 there, all better now?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's wrong wiff you?



Me ...nuttin honey  



Keebs said:


> there, all better now?



I need one too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)

quick fly by. HEY EVERYBODY
did i tell ya that I HATE TAX SEASON.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

I just feel the need to throw a little meanness here and yonder... 

Ain`t no smiley I can find suits the mood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> quick fly by. HEY EVERYBODY
> did i tell ya that I HATE TAX SEASON.



HAAAYY!!! howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. I had a stawker once. She even had most of her teeth.
> 
> My weekend is here.



I think I know her 

 Sterlo



Nicodemus said:


> Anybody need my protection services?



You've got a bambulance??? 



Hankus said:


> If I don't get better jus shoot me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon up...misery loves company 

I was stuffin my face....



Sugar Plum said:


> What's wrong wiff you?



He's a man....we carry the burden on a daily basis


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Me ...nuttin honey
> I need one too.









mrs. hornet22 said:


> quick fly by. HEY EVERYBODY
> did i tell ya that I HATE TAX SEASON.


CHA-CHIIINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I just feel the need to throw a little meanness here and yonder...
> 
> Ain`t no smiley I can find suits the mood!








 <------


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just feel the need to throw a little meanness here and yonder...
> 
> Ain`t no smiley I can find suits the mood!



be nice! you can do it...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just feel the need to throw a little meanness here and yonder...
> 
> Ain`t no smiley I can find suits the mood!



How bout this Nic , will this help your mood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just feel the need to throw a little meanness here and yonder...
> 
> Ain`t no smiley I can find suits the mood!





Keebs said:


> CHA-CHIIINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya know Keebs, Nic could always grab a beer go outside and light the grill then smoke a fattie.. fatties make everythang better... who wouldnt love all that bacon


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout this Nic , will this help your mood.
> 
> View attachment 661573


 It sure would help mine!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya know Keebs, Nic could always grab a beer go outside and light the grill then smoke a fattie.. fatties make everythang better... who wouldnt love all that bacon


I agree, but I know the grouchinessmaster, he has this primal NEED to slash & gash, it's just bred in him............


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout this Nic , will this help your mood.
> 
> View attachment 661573



That's not a bad start there Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That's not a bad start there Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That's not a bad start there Mud!


 He can be good that way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout this Nic , will this help your mood.
> 
> View attachment 661573





Amen Brother!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya know Keebs, Nic could always grab a beer go outside and light the grill then smoke a fattie.. fatties make everythang better... who wouldnt love all that bacon



I LOVE smokin' fatties


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I LOVE smokin' fatties


I FOUND your picture!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout this Nic , will this help your mood.
> 
> View attachment 661573



Just what the doctor ordered. 
I need a double shot today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just what the doctor ordered.
> I need a double shot today.





I`ll share with you, Miss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just what the doctor ordered.
> I need a double shot today.



 Sure wished we would had Hornets new oyster shucker at the campout.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll share with you, Miss.



preciate it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure wished we would had Hornets new oyster shucker at the campout.



we were talking bout that. He said your screwdriver did just fine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had one of those Epiphany's again!
The answers to all the mysteries on Woody's. Feel free to add on.

What kind of snake is this?  Rat snake
What kind of fish is this? Bowfin OR Jackfish
What is this on my trailcam? Coyote with the mange
What is Nicodemus' favorite pastime? Whack a mole


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure wished we would had Hornets new oyster shucker at the campout.



No kidding!!
Opening oysters with a screwdriver sux.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding!!
> Opening oysters with a screwdriver sux.....



Specially if ya happen to drive that sucka thru your palm!      Had a lady do that with a frozen pound of butter and a fork!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just what the doctor ordered.
> I need a double shot today.


 and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> Sure wished we would had Hornets new oyster shucker at the campout.


 bet that's why he got it.............


rhbama3 said:


> I have had one of those Epiphany's again!
> The answers to all the mysteries on Woody's. Feel free to add on.
> 
> What kind of snake is this?  Rat snake
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The place is awesome!  And I do not waste time/space on the salad bar........give me da meat!




Ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhh !!! 




boneboy96 said:


> Stawker?




You rang???




rhbama3 said:


> Not who you thought it was? Geez, Woman!
> Just how many stawkers do you have?








Sugar Plum said:


> Nick, soon as I wake up some more, I'll post some pics. I have a few that look just like yours. Found a dust bowl and there were tracks EVERYWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mattech drives a Mini Van???  How gay . . .




turtlebug said:


> He smells stinky and he burps a lot.
> 
> Make him sit next to Quack.




Hey now, I don't stank . . . the burpin part, mebbe . . .




Keebs said:


> Nu-uh, I have to make Quack sit next to me most trips just to keep him half-way in line!





Only reason you sit next to me is to fondle . . .




hdm03 said:


> I LOVE smokin' fatties


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh well....just got my Emory hospital bill. Balance=$43,261.09 

That's not including, Henry Piedmont, ambulances, and Dr's portions....so much for insurance 

Catch y'all later....I'm gonna take a little ride for a few minutes in the countryside.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattech drives a Mini Van???  How gay . . .




Now that is funny...I don't care who you are.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....just got my Emory hospital bill. Balance=$43,261.09
> 
> That's not including, Henry Piedmont, ambulances, and Dr's portions....so much for insurance
> 
> Catch y'all later....I'm gonna take a little ride for a few minutes in the countryside.



Holy cow dude. That is unbelievable.  Do some google searches. Those balances can be negotiated down. There have been several news segments devoted to that issue.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding!!
> Opening oysters with a screwdriver sux.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhh !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....just got my Emory hospital bill. Balance=$43,261.09
> 
> That's not including, Henry Piedmont, ambulances, and Dr's portions....so much for insurance
> 
> Catch y'all later....I'm gonna take a little ride for a few minutes in the countryside.



  aint no banks where you gonna be riding is there


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 11, 2012)

Dang it Jeff C! I thought my doctor bills were high!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Cut the ride short, wasn't producing the desired effect. I did catch a glimpse of a wild turkey though. Glad to see there's still a few around here


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....just got my Emory hospital bill. Balance=$43,261.09
> 
> That's not including, Henry Piedmont, ambulances, and Dr's portions....so much for insurance
> 
> Catch y'all later....I'm gonna take a little ride for a few minutes in the countryside.



You need a better insurance plan.  Low deductible and 10% co-pay!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets go Keebs, i'm out ya'll. Peace


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cut the ride short, wasn't producing the desired effect. I did catch a glimpse of a wild turkey though. Glad to see there's still a few around here





mudracing101 said:


> Lets go Keebs, i'm out ya'll. Peace


 WAIT UP!!!!!!!!!!!
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> You need a better insurance plan.  Low deductible and 10% co-pay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cut the ride short, wasn't producing the desired effect. I did catch a glimpse of a wild turkey though. Glad to see there's still a few around here





boneboy96 said:


> You need a better insurance plan.  Low deductible and 10% co-pay!





NO, what he needs to be is unemployed, or a immigrant so all his bills will be paid for !


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO, what he needs to be is unemployed, or a immigrant so all his bills will be paid for !



Exactly!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wait Jeffro.  Often they will forgive most of what the insurance doesn't pay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just wait Jeffro.  Often they will forgive most of what the insurance doesn't pay.



I'll give them a call tomorrow, it wasn't even itemized, just a blanket bill with send payment to:


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thinking wild turkey alfredo for supper....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thinking wild turkey alfredo for supper....



Sounds purty good to me!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thinking wild turkey alfredo for supper....



I think this weekend I'm gunna try turkey parmigiana.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think this weekend I'm gunna try turkey parmigiana.





Kneel, whut da - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - is parmigiana???  


Idjit . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kneel, whut da - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - is parmigiana???
> 
> 
> Idjit . . .



I'ts an Eyetalian word. Kinda like Parmesan.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kneel, whut da - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - is parmigiana???
> 
> 
> Idjit . . .



Sounds like something you can't post about on here. Be shore and post pics tho Kneel


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Neighbor that get's shrimp from me just borrowed 5 cups of flour for frying some of the shrimp. Talk about a cravin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'ts an Eyetalian word. Kinda like Parmesan.





Hornet22 said:


> Sounds like something you can't post about on here. Be shore and post pics tho Kneel




Ohhhhhhhhhh . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Neighbor that get's shrimp from me just borrowed 5 cups of flour for frying some of the shrimp. Talk about a cravin






You only live once bro, getchasome !!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Neighbor that get's shrimp from me just borrowed 5 cups of flour for frying some of the shrimp. Talk about a cravin



It's good grilled too Jeffro. 
Just grilled some skrimps on Sunday brushed with olive oil, and sprinkled with Old Bay and Tony Cachere's seasoning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> It's good grilled too Jeffro.
> Just grilled some skrimps on Sunday brushed with olive oil, and sprinkled with Old Bay and Tony Cachere's seasoning.



I've got one-2lb bag left


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got one-2lb bag left



well, thats 2 more pounds than i have.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Wobbert-Woo! 




Why ya hatin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey



Papa


----------



## Self! (Apr 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey




Howdy...da boy shooting 3 inch groups at hundred yards with the 50 cal yet


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it has to do with a call week and all of a sudden my admins think i need to be buried in paperwork and protocol changes that are.......... not very practical for those of us who actually do the procedures.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Papa


 how are doing sir Jeff?  Everything checking out good I hope 


Otis said:


> Howdy...da boy shooting 3 inch groups at hundred yards with the 50 cal yet



3 inch @ 200 uses


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey




Hey bro, how's my yungin ??




turtlebug said:


> Hey Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Long time, no talk . . .




rhbama3 said:


> I think it has to do with a call week and all of a sudden my admins think i need to be buried in paperwork and protocol changes that are.......... not very practical for those of us who actually do the procedures.





Annnnnnnnnd you expected whut ???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hello 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro, how's my yungin ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your boy latch on the end of my nose with his four teeth. It was not funny, but he killed himself laughing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> how are doing sir Jeff?  Everything checking out good I hope
> 
> 
> 3 inch @ 200 uses



Oh absolutely.....standing on my own 2 feet, I'm like a NEW man already


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Long time, no talk . . .




Hey there earbender.    





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well hello




Hi Hawtnewdaddy.   

Where's that sexy little beast of yours?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh absolutely.....standing on my own 2 feet, I'm like a NEW man already



Are you really supposed to be standing a whole lot?    

Worried about ya just a bit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Time to get cookin'!
I mean that really, not figuratively...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Are you really supposed to be standing a whole lot?
> 
> Worried about ya just a bit.



Heck, I don't know.....I lie down ery now and then  

I appreciate it Bugsy!!!  Eventually, it will all be behind me


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck, I don't know.....I lie down ery now and then
> 
> I appreciate it Bugsy!!!  Eventually, it will all be behind me



It takes time. I know it's hard and you think rushing it is the answer but rushing it is gonna make the recovery even longer. Take it easy. 


Oh and if I go missing, I just posted some crap on Al Sharpton's Facebook page... just sayin.


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got over the worst stomach bug i've had in a long time. Started at 5am and like clock work i'd get up every hour and ... yeah .... Lasted for about 14 hours that way.


I feel SO much better now, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

Here`s one reason we call Sowega God`s Country...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one reason we call Sowega God`s Country...



That looks like the creek on Chickasawhatchee where the bridge washed out two years ago. Next road up from the sign in kiosk?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one reason we call Sowega God`s Country...



You forget something today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That looks like the creek on Chickasawhatchee where the bridge washed out two years ago. Next road up from the sign in kiosk?





Yep, that`s it. I`ve crossed that creek since 1972, hunted deer, turkeys, hogs, and squirrels up and down it, but I have never fished it. That will change this summer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

well, the girls have given the wild turkey alfredo a seal of approval. Always happy to see them go back for seconds.
Shoulda cooked a whole breast half.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the girls have given the wild turkey alfredo a seal of approval. Always happy to see them go back for seconds.
> Shoulda cooked a whole breast half.



And I have harrassed Al Sharpton's Facebook page.     

My work there is done. 


Bugsy, over and out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one reason we call Sowega God`s Country...



That pic says a thousand words. I'm going to save it to my desktop tomorrow. If you don't mind. 



Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`s it. I`ve crossed that creek since 1972, hunted deer, turkeys, hogs, and squirrels up and down it, but I have never fished it. That will change this summer.



Wish I were still walking the grounds I walked back then. I still know them though. Learning new ground keeps your heart pumping though, does mine. 

BTW, I'll stop in for an orange crush one day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know the Duck Dynasty show is mostly staged, but its still one of the funniest shows on TV. They remind me so much of people i grew up with( minus the money)!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know the Duck Dynasty show is mostly staged, but its still one of the funniest shows on TV. They remind me so much of people i grew up with( minus the money)!



mostly staged?  

Well it is thirsty Th so start the day with 







 and let's decide on the evening beverage later.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 12, 2012)

Mornin people, how is everything here at the campfire?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mostly staged?
> 
> Well it is thirsty Th so start the day with
> 
> ...





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin people, how is everything here at the campfire?



Coffee is gooood!!!

Mornin fellers....


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 12, 2012)

coffee is in........ready for whatever they throw at me today, I think


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 12, 2012)

Hittin the road...ya'll have a good one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mostly staged?
> 
> Well it is thirsty Th so start the day with
> 
> ...





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin people, how is everything here at the campfire?





Jeff C. said:


> Coffee is gooood!!!
> 
> Mornin fellers....





Hornet22 said:


>



mornin all you Gon folks....y'all have a great day!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hittin the road...ya'll have a good one.



What'd the road do to make you mad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin all you Gon folks....y'all have a great day!!



Back atcha blood!!! 

 <-------cinnamon raisin english muffin with skrawberry jelly


----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2012)

Mornin folks! I'm sorta fired up, I get to get out of the house today!!!

Admittedly, it's just to go to the clinic to have my blood thinner level checked, but at this point I'll take any trip I can get.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Mornin folks! I'm sorta fired up, I get to get out of the house today!!!
> 
> Admittedly, it's just to go to the clinic to have my blood thinner level checked, but at this point I'll take any trip I can get.




 I hear ya, kracker!!! Enjoy the outing and I hope all is well.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

I made it. Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I made it. Morning.



what did you make?


----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, kracker!!! Enjoy the outing and I hope all is well.....


The best part will be a nanner split blizzard from DQ for lunch!!!

You just can't hide money!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what did you make?



Made it to work


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Made it to work


 me too, dinn'it WANT to, but I'm here............... 
Morning Folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Mornin`.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.



Eh hemmmm....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I made it. Morning.



Mudro.....



kracker said:


> The best part will be a nanner split blizzard from DQ for lunch!!!
> 
> You just can't hide money!!!!!!!!







Keebs said:


> me too, dinn'it WANT to, but I'm here...............
> Morning Folks!
























































Les Miles said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Made it to work


i wuz skeared you wuz going to say ...stink pickle


Keebs said:


> me too, dinn'it WANT to, but I'm here...............
> Morning Folks!


hello darlin....nice ta see ya!


Les Miles said:


>


mernin vernin


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.



good or bad?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eh hemmmm....





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Mernin smilie..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hello darlin....nice ta see ya!


 you forgot to turn off the web cam again, didn't you?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2012)

Alrighty...Thirsty Thursday!     Stink pickle?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eh hemmmm....




Got tangled up fightin` this everlastin` well pump yesterday. I`ll get on our project today, without fail!



blood on the ground said:


> i wuz skeared you wuz going to say ...stink pickle
> 
> hello darlin....nice ta see ya!
> 
> ...





Ain`t decided yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you forgot to turn off the web cam again, didn't you?



YES!!!! dagum made me late fer work!!:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got tangled up fightin` this everlastin` well pump yesterday. I`ll get on our project today, without fail!


Saw on the news where the well bizness is Jumping over your way!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> YES!!!! dagum made me late fer work!!:


 I told you to write yourself a reminder note!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...Thirsty Thursday!     Stink pickle?



you laughed didnt you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I told you to write yourself a reminder note!



I did!! it said turn on shower came at 6am!! did i do sumthin wrong?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

BLAA racetwac coffee is naaasty!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I did!! it said turn on shower came at 6am!! did i do sumthin wrong?


Oyvey.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Saw on the news where the well bizness is Jumping over your way!



It sure seems that way. Dry land farmin` is fast becomin` a thing of the past. I`m really glad I didn`t follow in my family`s footsteps, I reckon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...Thirsty Thursday!     Stink pickle?





blood on the ground said:


> you laughed didnt you?


I laughed


Nicodemus said:


> It sure seems that way. Dry land farmin` is fast becomin` a thing of the past. I`m really glad I didn`t follow in my family`s footsteps, I reckon.



Mornin Grouch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eh hemmmm....


Mornin Mexican


Jeff C. said:


> Mudro.....



Jeffro


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Mornin` Mud. Hope all ya`ll are well.


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2012)

Mornin everyone ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin everyone ...


 Feeling better, Moppett?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

I gots a krink in my neck. 

Right side, from the base of my skull down to my shoulder blade. 

This is making for a most miserable morning and a headache from hades.  

The entire lab is crawling with CAP inspectors and I'm stuck here til 4:30. 


Kracker, glad you're getting out of the house. Grab a Peanut Buster Parfait for me while you're there. I haven't had one in years.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Mud. Hope all ya`ll are well.


Doin just fine


turtlebug said:


> I gots a krink in my neck.
> 
> Right side, from the base of my skull down to my shoulder blade.
> 
> ...



Morning Tbug


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Doin just fine
> 
> 
> Morning Tbug



Hi there


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2012)

Today is my Friday


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday





Every day is Saturday for me. The rivers, lakes, WMAs, all the public places, have almost nobody on them durin` the week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Every day is Saturday for me. The rivers, lakes, WMAs, all the public places, have almost nobody on them durin` the week.



I was thinking that earlier when you posted a pic of the creek. Wished that was a lil closer for me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mornin folks.


Nic,
   I stole your Sowega creek pic for my desk top.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dadblame call week.....
Man, it feels so good outside! This is the kind of day you put 2-3 bottles of water, a can of sardines and crackers in your turkey vest and hunt all day! I bet they were hammerin' this morning...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> 
> Nic,
> I stole your Sowega creek pic for my desk top.





You`re welcome to use it or any of my pictures.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a krink in my neck.
> 
> Right side, from the base of my skull down to my shoulder blade.
> 
> This is making for a most miserable morning and a headache from hades.


 Want me to send Quack with the magical fangers to see you?


hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday


 Ohhhhreally???


Nicodemus said:


> Every day is Saturday for me. The rivers, lakes, WMAs, all the public places, have almost nobody on them durin` the week.


 luckydawg........


mudracing101 said:


>


_*really?*_ 


Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> 
> Nic,
> I stole your Sowega creek pic for my desk top.


 Mernin!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome to use it or any of my pictures.



Thanks 



Keebs said:


> Mernin!



 Mernin'


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblame call week.....
> Man, it feels so good outside! This is the kind of day you put 2-3 bottles of water, a can of sardines and crackers in your turkey vest and hunt all day! I bet they were hammerin' this morning...


Mornin Bama


Keebs said:


> Want me to send Quack with the magical fangers to see you?
> 
> Ohhhhreally???
> 
> ...



Got a call from a friend last night, i will be that way next weekend. I'll stop for a while on my way to the river


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Want me to send Quack with the magical fangers to see you?



Probably should considering I think he caused it from keeping me on the phone so long yesterday.      (JK Quackers  )


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Bama
> 
> 
> Got a call from a friend last night, i will be that way next weekend. I'll stop for a while on my way to the river


 you taking the camper??


turtlebug said:


> Probably should considering I think he caused it from keeping me on the phone so long yesterday.      (JK Quackers  )


 you too?  He made his rounds yesterday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you taking the camper??
> 
> you too?  He made his rounds yesterday!



Why you want to spend the night


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblame call week.....
> Man, it feels so good outside! This is the kind of day you put 2-3 bottles of water, a can of sardines and crackers in your turkey vest and hunt all day! I bet they were hammerin' this morning...



I could handle an all day adventure like that. 



Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome to use it or any of my pictures.



mornin Nic



Keebs said:


> Want me to send Quack with the magical fangers to see you?
> 
> Ohhhhreally???
> 
> ...



Mornin Miss D  How you is ?



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Bama
> 
> 
> Got a call from a friend last night, i will be that way next weekend. I'll stop for a while on my way to the river



Hey Mud 



turtlebug said:


> Probably should considering I think he caused it from keeping me on the phone so long yesterday.      (JK Quackers  )



Hey Bugsy  . Sowwy you got a "krink" in yo neck. I have some mad krink fixin skills but you are at least 4 hours away. 


Oh yeah...mornin Hdm and lukikus and anybody else I missed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I could handle an all day adventure like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sterlo, Wazz happenin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Why you want to spend the night


 depends, you stocked up good? 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Miss D  How you is ?


Mornin Neil, I'm good......... it was a bit chiwwy dis mornin down here, how 'bout up your way?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> depends, you stocked up good?
> 
> Mornin Neil, I'm good......... it was a bit chiwwy dis mornin down here, how 'bout up your way?



......................................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ......................................


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ......................................





Keebs said:


>



Stop that you two.    

Unless you're gonna video.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 12, 2012)

If misery loves company then I'm sittin next to C 


An I feel left out Quack didn call me yesterday  He did however cut me off whilst callin C


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that you two.
> 
> Unless you're gonna video.


 that can be arranged............... 


Hankus said:


> If misery loves company then I'm sittin next to C
> 
> 
> An I feel left out Quack didn call me yesterday  He did however cut me off whilst callin C



 staff meeting..............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that you two.
> 
> Unless you're gonna video.





Film at 11:00


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

gosh the chorizo burritos i had this mernin is killin me .....ppppffft = burn!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If misery loves company then I'm sittin next to C
> 
> 
> An I feel left out Quack didn call me yesterday  He did however cut me off whilst callin C



He left me out, too 

Howdy y'all. Didn't make it to the woods today. Too much to do. Hayley is in charge of the Girl Scout meeting for Monday, so I'm trying to get all her supplies together. It's a jewelry from nature theme. Not such a bad thing, 'cept we have to do 5 things and there are 25 girls (so 25x5=yikes). So I need to go shopping....as much as I like her troop and the leader, this thing is gonna be expensive, and I'm NOT happy about it. I also have to bring snacks and drinks for all 25 girls.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He left me out, too
> 
> Howdy y'all. Didn't make it to the woods today. Too much to do. Hayley is in charge of the Girl Scout meeting for Monday, so I'm trying to get all her supplies together. It's a jewelry from nature theme. Not such a bad thing, 'cept we have to do 5 things and there are 25 girls (so 25x5=yikes). So I need to go shopping....as much as I like her troop and the leader, this thing is gonna be expensive, and I'm NOT happy about it. I also have to bring snacks and drinks for all 25 girls.



Hi Plum 
I feel your pain. We are at the ball fields 3/4 of the year with Sam's baseball addiction.  It seems like every time we show up at the ball field somebody has their hand out wanting money for something or another.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He left me out, too
> 
> Howdy y'all. Didn't make it to the woods today. Too much to do. Hayley is in charge of the Girl Scout meeting for Monday, so I'm trying to get all her supplies together. It's a jewelry from nature theme. Not such a bad thing, 'cept we have to do 5 things and there are 25 girls (so 25x5=yikes). So I need to go shopping....as much as I like her troop and the leader, this thing is gonna be expensive, and I'm NOT happy about it. I also have to bring snacks and drinks for all 25 girls.


hold that thought & don't go shopping yet..............


----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a krink in my neck.
> 
> Right side, from the base of my skull down to my shoulder blade.
> 
> ...



No DQ for me and then I dropped my new laptop when I got home and broke it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He left me out, too
> 
> Howdy y'all. Didn't make it to the woods today. Too much to do. Hayley is in charge of the Girl Scout meeting for Monday, so I'm trying to get all her supplies together. It's a jewelry from nature theme. Not such a bad thing, 'cept we have to do 5 things and there are 25 girls (so 25x5=yikes). So I need to go shopping....as much as I like her troop and the leader, this thing is gonna be expensive, and I'm NOT happy about it. I also have to bring snacks and drinks for all 25 girls.


 couldn't find what I was looking for............... just buy in bulk, think leather strips for necklace/bracelet and assorted beads & trinkets, left overs can be used next time around.......... I feel for ya!


kracker said:


> No DQ for me and then I dropped my new laptop when I got home and broke it


 dang kracker!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2012)

I gotta lot of luck Keebs, most of it bad......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



chirp...chirp...chirp.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> chirp...chirp...chirp.



Hey bud. You gettin used to those Quackster working hours yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Film at 11:00



Nope that kind of film has to come on at 12


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey bud. You gettin used to those Quackster working hours yet?



Yeah man. Still get a little tired about 3AM  but the job is getting better and I am training on some new software that is pretty interesting.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope that kind of film has to come on at 12


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope that kind of film has to come on at 12


Not even that early!


Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Firehouse.

Engine Company, mayo/lettuce/cheese.

Plain Lays chips.

Vanilla Diet Coke.


I won't eat the rest of the day. 

But I sure could


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotta run a few errands before I pick Sambo up from school. Yall behave...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Firehouse.
> 
> Engine Company, mayo/lettuce/cheese.
> 
> ...


Local group sold chicken plates for relay for life - boss bought 11 for us to have at the staff meeting............... I need a  too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta run a few errands before I pick Sambo up from school. Yall behave...


 Raise heck, run nekkid & throw ice cubes time - - sorry you're gonna miss it!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta run a few errands before I pick Sambo up from school. Yall behave...



Sure, leave about the time I show back up.  




Keebs said:


> Local group sold chicken plates for relay for life - boss bought 11 for us to have at the staff meeting............... I need a  too!



Love me some of those fundraising plates.   





Keebs said:


> Raise heck, run nekkid & throw ice cubes time - - sorry you're gonna miss it!!!!!



I don't know about the whole nekkid and ice cubes thing going too well together.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Lunchtime awesomeness song for yall. I was listening to Stoney and Kenny Wayne Shepherd this morning while I was puttin on my face. They always put me in a good mood. 

Stoney Larue "Oklahoma Breakdown"


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I don't know about the whole nekkid and ice cubes thing going too well together.


 August is the perfect time for it...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2012)

High.


----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lunchtime awesomeness song for yall. I was listening to Stoney and Kenny Wayne Shepherd this morning while I was puttin on my face. They always put me in a good mood.
> 
> Stoney Larue "Oklahoma Breakdown"


Love me some Stoney, saw him open for Ragweed a few times and then saw him headline a couple of shows with Micky and the Motorcars.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>


 boy, you juss ain't right....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Probably should considering I think he caused it from keeping me on the phone so long yesterday.      (JK Quackers  )





Keebs said:


> you taking the camper??
> 
> you too?  He made his rounds yesterday!



I hope I ain't the only one that lectured him 



Hankus said:


> If misery loves company then I'm sittin next to C
> 
> 
> An I feel left out Quack didn call me yesterday  He did however cut me off whilst callin C







Sugar Plum said:


> He left me out, too
> 
> Howdy y'all. Didn't make it to the woods today. Too much to do. Hayley is in charge of the Girl Scout meeting for Monday, so I'm trying to get all her supplies together. It's a jewelry from nature theme. Not such a bad thing, 'cept we have to do 5 things and there are 25 girls (so 25x5=yikes). So I need to go shopping....as much as I like her troop and the leader, this thing is gonna be expensive, and I'm NOT happy about it. I also have to bring snacks and drinks for all 25 girls.



Hi there Plum Sugar!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hi Plum
> I feel your pain. We are at the ball fields 3/4 of the year with Sam's baseball addiction.  It seems like every time we show up at the ball field somebody has their hand out wanting money for something or another.



Can ya spare a dolla?? 



kracker said:


> No DQ for me and then I dropped my new laptop when I got home and broke it







Hooked On Quack said:


> High.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

roast, jal. chicken , taters , turnips, collards, brocalli andcheese, salad, and cantelope for desert


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> roast, jal. chicken , taters , turnips, collards, brocalli andcheese, salad, and cantelope for desert


 Golden Corral, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Golden Corral, huh?



 How did you know


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

AAACCCCKKK!!!!
 I can't take it no more! Just told my co-workers that im taking next week and maybe the week after off to hunt turkeys! Most of the week anyway!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey yall, Les is at BPS. Wants to know if anyone needs ANYTHING? 

Go ahead and send him a text, he said the sky's the limit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleaned up the rest of Easter Dinner- spiral cut honey baked ham, deviled eggs, tater salad, pork and beans....mmmm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall, Les is at BPS. Wants to know if anyone needs ANYTHING?
> 
> Go ahead and send him a text, he said the sky's the limit.



I need a 9.9 short shaft for my jon boat. I'll text him now. Does everyone have his cell so we can all text him


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall, Les is at BPS. Wants to know if anyone needs ANYTHING?
> 
> Go ahead and send him a text, he said the sky's the limit.





I don`t have his number, so tell him this for me.

I need 10 100 round boxes of CCI MiniMag 22 longrifle solids. Not hollow points, SOLIDS!  Also, 5 pounds of DuPont Goex FFFg black powder, 10 boxes of Hornady swaged round pure lead .490 balls for my flintlock and percussion rifles and pistol. 1,000 #11 primers, and a half gallon of Makers Mark. That oughter do it...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How did you know





rhbama3 said:


> AAACCCCKKK!!!!
> I can't take it no more! Just told my co-workers that im taking next week and maybe the week after off to hunt turkeys! Most of the week anyway!





turtlebug said:


> Hey yall, Les is at BPS. Wants to know if anyone needs ANYTHING?
> 
> Go ahead and send him a text, he said the sky's the limit.


 texting now!


Jeff C. said:


> Cleaned up the rest of Easter Dinner- spiral cut honey baked ham, deviled eggs, tater salad, pork and beans....mmmm.


 yuummmm



Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have his number, so tell him this for me.
> 
> I need 10 100 round boxes of CCI MiniMag 22 longrifle solids. Not hollow points, SOLIDS!  Also, 5 pounds of DuPont Goex FFFg black powder, 10 boxes of Hornady swaged round pure lead .490 balls for my flintlock and percussion rifles and pistol. 1,000 #11 primers, and a half gallon of Makers Mark. That oughter do it...


 Done.......... ooopppsss, hit it twice, yeah, he knows what you want now!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> AAACCCCKKK!!!!
> I can't take it no more! Just told my co-workers that im taking next week and maybe the week after off to hunt turkeys! Most of the week anyway!



I wanna go....



turtlebug said:


> Hey yall, Les is at BPS. Wants to know if anyone needs ANYTHING?
> 
> Go ahead and send him a text, he said the sky's the limit.



PM me his number 



Jeff C. said:


> Cleaned up the rest of Easter Dinner- spiral cut honey baked ham, deviled eggs, tater salad, pork and beans....mmmm.



Sounds awesome Jeffro 



mudracing101 said:


> I need a 9.9 short shaft for my jon boat. I'll text him now. Does everyone have his cell so we can all text him



Why not get 2 



Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have his number, so tell him this for me.
> 
> I need 10 100 round boxes of CCI MiniMag 22 longrifle solids. Not hollow points, SOLIDS!  Also, 5 pounds of DuPont Goex FFFg black powder, 10 boxes of Hornady swaged round pure lead .490 balls for my flintlock and percussion rifles and pistol. 1,000 #11 primers, and a half gallon of Makers Mark. That oughter do it...



And don't forget the Makers Mark 



Keebs said:


> Done.......... ooopppsss, hit it twice, yeah, he knows what you want now!



Is it too late to place my order for a new shotgun ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sure, leave about the time I show back up.



Sorry kiddo, I'll be leaving again soon for the ballpark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't look like I'ma gonna make it to town . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

just text Les. I bet he forgot he gave me his number. I bet Stringmusic would pay good money for it right about now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't look like I'ma gonna make it to town . . .


 how many?


mudracing101 said:


> just text Les. I bet he forgot he gave me his number. I bet Stringmusic would pay good money for it right about now


 he ain't answered me back, all I ask for was a pair of snake boots...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how many?
> 
> he ain't answered me back, all I ask for was a pair of snake boots...........



He aint answered me back either, might a gave me a bogus number


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

I placed my order.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He aint answered me back either, might a gave me a bogus number


I know mine ain't................... 


Sterlo58 said:


> I placed my order.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have his number, so tell him this for me.
> 
> I need 10 100 round boxes of CCI MiniMag 22 longrifle solids. Not hollow points, SOLIDS!  Also, 5 pounds of DuPont Goex FFFg black powder, 10 boxes of Hornady swaged round pure lead .490 balls for my flintlock and percussion rifles and pistol. 1,000 #11 primers, and a half gallon of Makers Mark. That oughter do it...



If he is at the BPS in Macon, you'll be outta luck. That store is sorely lacking important stuff. Now, if you need Costa Del mar sunglasses or a BPS t-shirt, they got those.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Off to the B park


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If he is at the BPS in Macon, you'll be outta luck. That store is sorely lacking important stuff. Now, if you need Costa Del mar sunglasses or a BPS t-shirt, they got those.





Well heckfire!!  I wouldn`t wear that trash to a catfish skinnin`.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Well heckfire!!  I wouldn`t wear that trash to a catfish skinnin`.



I think it has to do with big city people wanting to LOOK they are outdoorsmen.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall, Les is at BPS. Wants to know if anyone needs ANYTHING?
> 
> Go ahead and send him a text, he said the sky's the limit.



Can't tell you anything anymore... 



mudracing101 said:


> I need a 9.9 short shaft for my jon boat. I'll text him now. Does everyone have his cell so we can all text him



And I thought us mustard bro's stuck together? 



mudracing101 said:


> just text Les. I bet he forgot he gave me his number. I bet Stringmusic would pay good money for it right about now



Don't you dare give my digits to that idgit! 



Keebs said:


> how many?
> 
> he ain't answered me back, all I ask for was a pair of snake boots...........



I got you some boots Keebs 



mudracing101 said:


> He aint answered me back either, might a gave me a bogus number



Call me, I got a question about your order 

Les (404-260-1318)



Sterlo58 said:


> I placed my order.







Keebs said:


> I know mine ain't...................







rhbama3 said:


> If he is at the BPS in Macon, you'll be outta luck. That store is sorely lacking important stuff. Now, if you need Costa Del mar sunglasses or a BPS t-shirt, they got those.



I was at the one in Duluth. Up here in the real God's Country.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can't tell you anything anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You git my order???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got you some boots Keebs


  


Ok, Mud, you 'bout ready!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how many?
> 
> he ain't answered me back, all I ask for was a pair of snake boots...........



Tooooooooooo....




rhbama3 said:


> If he is at the BPS in Macon, you'll be outta luck. That store is sorely lacking important stuff. Now, if you need Costa Del mar sunglasses or a BPS t-shirt, they got those.





My brudder's yacht is sponsored by Costa, I get his hand me downs 2-3 times a year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can't tell you anything anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not calling that other number cause i got the real one


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, Mud, you 'bout ready!?!?



Yeah lets go


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tooooooooooo....
> 
> My brudder's yacht is sponsored by Costa, I get his hand me downs 2-3 times a year.


 I like hand me downs...................


mudracing101 said:


> I am not calling that other number cause i got the real one


Ah-HEM, am I gonna have to leave you again?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can't tell you anything anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duluth? God's country?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2012)

Another day at the salt mine down and tomorrow is looking better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking fried frog legs, boiled crawfish, and some grilled shrimp courtesy of the Hibachi Buffet tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Had to do a little damage control via phone call.  

I'm so glad Les is a good sport.    




Well it looks like Bait either got some bad Bojangles or the curse of Slipster. Mini-Me and I are having popcorn chicken and french fries. Bait is having crackers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Had to do a little damage control via phone call.
> 
> I'm so glad Les is a good sport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You git my order???



Nick,

All they had in .22s was hollow points and zombie rounds. So I got you a slingshot instead. 

DuPont Goex FFFg - They say they don't sell black powder to idjits like me, Otis, or Kendall because we could hurt ourselves. 

Talked to the guy over in the muzzleloader dept. He said real men shoot .58 caliber and only sissies and little girls would shoot a .50 
He also said only old crusty geezers buy ancient stuff like that and you should consider a new AR or Mini-14.  

I did find your primers so we are good-to-go there. 

They were all out of Maker's Mark so instead I picked you up some Zima like you instructed.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If he is at the BPS in Macon, you'll be outta luck. That store is sorely lacking important stuff. Now, if you need Costa Del mar sunglasses or a BPS t-shirt, they got those.



ive always thought it had alot of good things, but ive never been to another bass pro before


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2012)

Mmmmmmm.  Menu tonight, grilled skrimps, NY Strips, kone on da cob, twice baked potatos, garden salad, Texas garlic cheese toast.  My babay lubs me !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nick,
> 
> All they had in .22s was hollow points and zombie rounds. So I got you a slingshot instead.
> 
> ...






Thank you kindly!!! I think...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ive always thought it had alot of good things, but ive never been to another bass pro before



Well if you survive the wrath of Keebs and can shake the curse of the twelvens before the end of the year, MAYBE you'll get invited to "Bugsy and Buddies welcome Gander Mountain to Valdosta" party. 

But you got a LONG way to go cowboy.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm.  Menu tonight, grilled skrimps, NY Strips, kone on da cob, twice baked potatos, garden salad, Texas garlic cheese toast.  My babay lubs me !!!



You taking Dawn out to eat ain't cha.


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally, the little runts and their mama went home.

Good thing too, because i couldnt take any more temper tantrums from the 3 year old, a hour and a half of having her yell "I WANT MILK" from behind two closed doors and i still couldnt hear my TV, before crying her self to sleep over it. I was about to pour that whole gallon of milk right over her head.


Every time they come down here, its a great reminder that i am NEVER having kids, EVER.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well if you survive the wrath of Keebs and can shake the curse of the twelvens before the end of the year, MAYBE you'll get invited to "Bugsy and Buddies welcome Gander Mountain to Valdosta" party.
> 
> But you got a LONG way to go cowboy.





Ya`ll gettin` a Gander Mountain???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll gettin` a Gander Mountain???



Yep, signed, sealed and being delivered. 

They broke ground last month and then announced that Academy Sports was going in too.  

See, now you can go to a huge, overrated and high priced sporting goods store without driving to Atlanta or Macon.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm.  Menu tonight, grilled skrimps, NY Strips, kone on da cob, twice baked potatos, garden salad, Texas garlic cheese toast.  My babay lubs me !!!



Kendall cookin suppa for ya tonight


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, signed, sealed and being delivered.
> 
> They broke ground last month and then announced that Academy Sports was going in too.
> 
> See, now you can go to a huge, overrated and high priced sporting goods store without driving to Atlanta or Macon.





I might wander down thataway when it opens. Where`s it gonna be?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I might wander down thataway when it opens. Where`s it gonna be?





About five miles from my house, on Norman Drive. 

I'll personally escort you there so as to keep the mobs away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> About five miles from my house, on Norman Drive.
> 
> I'll personally escort you there so as to keep the mobs away.





Just give me good directions. I`ve been lost in Valdosta too.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just give me good directions. I`ve been lost in Valdosta too.



I'll just stand on the side of 133 holding a sign, direct you to my house, put you in Wobbert-Woo's!  reserved parking space and drive you there myself.   

It'll be super easy for you to find.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'll just stand on the side of 133 holding a sign, direct you to my house, put you in Wobbert-Woo's!  reserved parking space and drive you there myself.
> 
> It'll be super easy for you to find.





That`ll work!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That`ll work!



I I magine that Fishbait, you and i will get our own security detail when we walk in. I don't think they are ready for a Sowega crew "gear review".


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

oh lawd, am i stuffed! I put away 3 plates of frogs and crawfish, with a little other stuff in between. Man, was it good!
Oh, and i ran into choctawb and his son out there too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I I magine that Fishbait, you and i will get our own security detail when we walk in. I don't think they are ready for a Sowega crew "gear review".





That would be interestin`...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, am i stuffed! I put away 3 plates of frogs and crawfish, with a little other stuff in between. Man, was it good!
> Oh, and i ran into choctawb and his son out there too.





Please start bringing your own coffee cup.    




And Keebs and I will be the only security detail you three will need.  

We'll hold your wallets while yall browse just to make sure yall have a home to go home to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Please start bringing your own coffee cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you wimmen think men are totally incapable of walking out of a BPS or Gander Mountain without buying something? 










It hasn't happened yet, but it IS possible.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why do you wimmen think men are totally incapable of walking out of a BPS or Gander Mountain without buying something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sad thing is, I CAN walk out of BPS empty handed.  

Unless they're having a sale on boots that is.  

It'll be nice to be able to see things that I normally order online, before I buy em. 

It will also be VERY nice to be able to try on new camo and get a feel for the fit and fabric so I don't have to return it. 

I just hope they've gotten away from the women's camo that's cut so low you moon the wildlife while you're climbing up the stand.  I don't get that.  It's 39 degrees outside and I wanna go hunting in a pair of pants that show my behind and leave it exposed to the elements?  

And hopefully being able to find women's pants that are LONG ENOUGH!  




On second thought, I'll take that in a men's size medium.     


I think it'll be fun to have around.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Wobbert-Woo!  

Remember how I was all upset because my bank was closing and I had less than 30 days to get a new bank and set up all my direct deposits?  

Well I just checked my new USAA account and my paycheck from the lab is there a whole 14 hours earlier than I got it with my old bank.    

I'm liking these USAA folks so far.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Remember how I was all upset because my bank was closing and I had less than 30 days to get a new bank and set up all my direct deposits?
> 
> ...



We love USAA. Both for banking and insurance. Very good experience over the years.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just hope they've gotten away from the women's camo that's cut so low you moon the wildlife while you're climbing up the stand.  I don't get that.  It's 39 degrees outside and I wanna go hunting in a pair of pants that show my behind and leave it exposed to the elements?



I could get in sooooo much trouble commenting on the above post. Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut. 




turtlebug said:


> Hey Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Remember how I was all upset because my bank was closing and I had less than 30 days to get a new bank and set up all my direct deposits?
> 
> ...



I have USAA as well for banking and insurance. They are excellent with their customer service.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We love USAA. Both for banking and insurance. Very good experience over the years.



Excellent folks to do biz with! 

Always good service!

I know it's a database but its pretty cool when they answer and address the military members by rank, retired or active.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I could get in sooooo much trouble commenting on the above post. Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i noticed that too but decided to keep my mouth shut. 
  Had some mighty good mudbugs at the Hibachi buffet. I know they arent as good as the ones you get at Boudreaux's, but its all we got. Not sure why they insist on chopped jalapeno's on top of everything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Where's that grouch at? I've got a question for him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's that grouch at? I've got a question for him.





Yo!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's that grouch at? I've got a question for him.



Is the the fella that you're looking for????

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685286


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Les is a fine fella. He is personally delivering my BPS order tomorrow.  

Did you pick up the extra choke tube like I wanted ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yo!!



Check your email.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Sterlo!
 Have you seen those new Avian-x turkey decoys?
Man, i think i just found what i want for Christmas! One hen and one jake please!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is the the fella that you're looking for????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685286



HOLY COW!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Revenge is best served cold...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Sterlo!
> Have you seen those new Avian-x turkey decoys?
> Man, i think i just found what i want for Christmas! One hen and one jake please!



I just googled them. They look pretty cool. I now have another couple items on my wish list.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Revenge is best served cold...



 <----- Blueberry cobbler with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check your email.





Got it. It will look great. What kind of wood is that? It had a purty grain to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> <----- Blueberry cobbler with vanilla ice cream




Patience...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Patience...



Never show up at a gun fight with just one bullet...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Never show up at a gun fight with just one bullet...





I won`t...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got it. It will look great. What kind of wood is that? It had a purty grain to it.



It's actually Eastern Red Cedar and had a ton of red showing before I cut it down to dimensions and sanded it. I'm bettin I can get the red to come back out in it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's actually Eastern Red Cedar and had a ton of red showing before I cut it down to dimensions and sanded it. I'm bettin I can get the red to come back out in it.





Gonna be a fine lookin` turkey call!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be a fine lookin` turkey call!



Looks ain't what counts, I wish I had something to scratch it with to find out what it sounds like..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks ain't what counts, I wish I had something to scratch it with to find out what it sounds like..





Put a little chalk on the edges and use a little peg of wood as a striker, or even the flat side of your knife blade.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Put a little chalk on the edges and use a little peg of wood as a striker, or even the flat side of your knife blade.



I'll try that out after I get the finish on it. 

I'll need you to email me your mailing address too. Soon as I get about 3 days of finish rubbed into it, I'm shippin it off so I don't get too attached to it..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll try that out after I get the finish on it.
> 
> I'll need you to email me your mailing address too. Soon as I get about 3 days of finish rubbed into it, I'm shippin it off so I don't get too attached to it..





Will do. Thanks Hugh!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> <----- Blueberry cobbler with vanilla ice cream



 <----- chocolate chip cookies and ice cold milk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

We had hot apple pie with vanilla bean ice cream tonight..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2012)

One last offer of coffee in this driveler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2012)

What's a Scupadine? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685298

Mernin mouth breathin winder likkin idjits.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mernin


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

Morning.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

mernin folks when thisin reaches the 1,000 mark i got a fresh #17 fire stoked fer y'all. 
happy friday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why is there two drivelers? Morning idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

Chilly Friday the 13th Mornin.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Why is there two drivelers? Morning idjits


ssshhhh, we're trying to slide the other one by the mods!

Hey folks, gonna be an *interesting* day here at the office............. I got Chevy with me, she's gonna go with Cutter & her Mama to the vet today sometime after lunch............ she's laying here by my chair and every now & then a "cry/wimper", she isn't used to being so confined!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Chilly Friday the 13th Mornin.......


 And I have on a black long sleeve work t-shirt & shorts, yeah, the black shows up dog hair REAL good! what was I thinkin?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ssshhhh, we're trying to slide the other one by the mods!
> 
> Hey folks, gonna be an *interesting* day here at the office............. I got Chevy with me, she's gonna go with Cutter & her Mama to the vet today sometime after lunch............ she's laying here by my chair and every now & then a "cry/wimper", she isn't used to being so confined!



Chevy's at work I give it till 9 and then she makes a break for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ssshhhh, we're trying to slide the other one by the mods!
> 
> Hey folks, gonna be an *interesting* day here at the office............. I got Chevy with me, she's gonna go with Cutter & her Mama to the vet today sometime after lunch............ she's laying here by my chair and every now & then a "cry/wimper", she isn't used to being so confined!



Hey  She'll settle in eventually....wait, she's a teenager isn't she? Nevermind.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Chilly Friday the 13th Mornin.......



Jeffro, ......... wait i didnt think of that.  I was having a good morning too. Got lots to do and then off to a fun weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

Still here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, ......... wait i didnt think of that.  I was having a good morning too. Got lots to do and then off to a fun weekend.



Don't worry.....it's a Lucky Day, it's still Friday 

Hey Kev, do you really need a short shaft 9.9? I'll check with my brother, he may have one that needs work or somethin, not sure.  I know he's got a runnin 9.9, a 15, and a 25, that we use for different locations we go to.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry.....it's a Lucky Day, it's still Friday
> 
> Hey Kev, do you really need a short shaft 9.9? I'll check with my brother, he may have one that needs work or somethin, not sure.  I know he's got a runnin 9.9, a 15, and a 25, that we use for different locations we go to.



Yes sir i do, i'll settle for a 7.5 to a 9.9, i've got a 14' alum. boat i did to scoot up down the river


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's a Scupadine?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685298
> 
> Mernin mouth breathin winder likkin idjits.



Thats when you make wine using scuppernongs and muscadines.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

im about to tag some skrimp gumbo... im os dang hungry it aint funny


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still here!



Trying to get Nicodemus to go turkey scouting next week. We'll discuss your future on the drive over. 
It's not looking good......


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Les?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



Morning Nic,  I only laughed a little.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get Nicodemus to go turkey scouting next week. We'll discuss your future on the drive over.
> It's not looking good......



Morning Turkey slayer


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir i do, i'll settle for a 7.5 to a 9.9, i've got a 14' alum. boat i did to scoot up down the river




10-4, I'll talk to him today. We're goin crappie fishin tomorrow morn  on a little reservoir that gets very little pressure about 5 miles from my house. It's only open to county residents with a season pass for 7 weekends each Spring. That's where we run his 9.9 

Big Bass too, if the crappie don't cooperate


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

Almost there...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I'll talk to him today. We're goin crappie fishin tomorrow morn  on a little reservoir that gets very little pressure about 5 miles from my house. It's only open to county residents with a season pass for 7 weekends each Spring. That's where we run his 9.9
> 
> Big Bass too, if the crappie don't cooperate



Thanks Jeff, and good luck with the fishin


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Turkey slayer



Morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Fine mornin`, ain`t it. Kinda quiet too. Reckon it`s gonna rain today?


----------

